# صورة ............. و تعليق................



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
ساعات الواحد بيتعب و يزهق من كل القراءة العلمية البحتة وساعات بيبقى محتاج يغير اسلوبه ( يسلي نفسه أو يغير من أسلوب تلقيه للمعلومة ) ​ 
و أنا عارف كمان ان أي صورة و تعليق صغير ممكن يخلونا نستغني عن كلمات كتييير ممكن نشرح بيها 
فأنا بصراحة ها خلي الموضوع ده علشان _أحط فيه أي صورة فيها معلومة أو حاجة غريبة شوفتها في الموقع أو حتى على النت _و يا ريت لو حد برضوا عنده بعض الصور التقطها في أي مشروع اشتغله أو نزلها من على النت و شايف ان ليه تعليق عليها أو ذكريات عايز يقولها ........... يا ريت يدعمني و أنا شاكر ليه جدا جدا
( طبعا أنا هاخلي موضوعي ده من باب _التغيير _مش أكتر .....)
و الله المستعان وعليه التكلان و لاحول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
) على فكرة أنا هاخلي مواضيع الصور عشوائية يعني مرة اير اوتلت ومرة تشيلر ومرة جوكي بمب ...........الخ)
أستفتح بأول صورة و أول تعليق ( طبعا هحاول اخلي التعليق يبقى مختصر الا لو تطلب الأمر غير ذلك)​




ملحوظة : تم اتقاط هذه الصورة في شهر 4 من السنة الحادية عشرة بعد الألف الثانية من الميلاد


----------



## hikal007 (14 يونيو 2011)

حلوه الصوره . بس التيش ده نازل من فين بالضبط؟


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (14 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس سامر وفكرة حلوة وجميلة وان شاء الله تكون اضافة مفيدة وفي ميزان حسناتك باذنه تعالى ، انا عندي ملاحظة على البلنيوم بوكس كأنه كتير بعيد عن مجرى الدكت اللي حيتركب منه الفلكسيبل او انا غلطان لأنه الصورة ملتقطة من الأسفل الى الاعلى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2011)

hikal007 قال:


> حلوه الصوره . بس التيش ده نازل من فين بالضبط؟


 
شكرا يا بش مهندس هيكل على اهتمامك 
بس على ماأظن ان التيش ده كان متحمل على سي تشانيل ( معلش الذاكرة ضايعة)لأن المنطقة دي الهايت كان فيها عالي اوي


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2011)

الأشقر الغامض قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا مهندس سامر وفكرة حلوة وجميلة وان شاء الله تكون اضافة مفيدة وفي ميزان حسناتك باذنه تعالى ، انا عندي ملاحظة على البلنيوم بوكس كأنه كتير بعيد عن مجرى الدكت اللي حيتركب منه الفلكسيبل او انا غلطان لأنه الصورة ملتقطة من الأسفل الى الاعلى وجزاك الله خيرا


 
ربنا يكرمك على زوقك يا أشقر 

بس على فكرة المسافة ما بين الدكت و البلينم كانت أقل من واحد و نص متر ( مسيفين نفسنا ما تقلقش يا هندسة)


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2011)

و دي الصورة رقم 2 ( التقطت في نفس التاريخ و المكان)


----------



## محب الحرمين (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس سامر بصراحة موضوع مهم جدا وبجد ما شاء الله مواضيعك ممتازة ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وكنت حابب استفسر ليه الكيبل تري مش اعلي حاجة


----------



## PS_HVAC (14 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس سامر بصراحة موضوع مهم جدا وبجد ما شاء الله مواضيعك ممتازة ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وكنت حابب استفسر ليه الكيبل تري مش اعلي حاجة


 

و عليكم السلام يا محب الحرمين ( و أنا والله كمان) ......
اولا شكرا على اهتمامك
ثانيا امين 
ثالثا : بص عامة لما بنعمل كوردينشن في الشوب دروينج دائما ولله الحمد باخلص أعمال التكييف من دكت و مواسر وغيره وبعد كده بسلم الرسومات لقسم الكهرباء علشان يكردن عليا ( طبعا بيفضلوا يدعوا عليا ) ففي بعض الأحيان بيضطر ينزل بالتراي لأن المسافة فوق السقف الساقط ساعت بيبقى فيها شغل تاني خاص بشركة بوما الي هيا المين كونتراكتور 

و ساعات _دماغه بتهنج و بيحط اي ليفل و خلاص_ والراجل بتاع التنفيذ بيشتغل وخلاص
و ساعات _ما بيلتزموش بالشوب دروينج_ ( و لو حصل حاجة غلط و اتكشف بتبقى سنته بيضة)


لكن يا صديقي انا رأي من رايك المفروض الكابل تراي ( نحاول_ على اد مانقدر_ ان يكون فوق التشيلد وتر بايب علشان لو حصل كونديسيشن والعزل ماكنش ................... انت عارف الباقي يا هندسة 


على العموم انا باشكرك اوي اوي اوي على اهتمامك و مشاركتك معاي


----------



## محب الحرمين (14 يونيو 2011)

انا عن نفسي بحب ابدأ بالصرف اول شيء لانه اللي بيحترم اولا والواضح من الصورة انه مفيش صرف افقي بمسافات فوق السقف المستعار


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> انا عن نفسي بحب ابدأ بالصرف اول شيء لانه اللي بيحترم اولا والواضح من الصورة انه مفيش صرف افقي بمسافات فوق السقف المستعار


 

لا يا هندسة المنطقة دي مافيهاش صرف ( الصرف بعيد بعد الكمرة لو أخذت بالك منه في الصورة)


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2011)

و دي الصورة رقم 3 ( يا ريت يا جماعة لو حد عنده صورة و تعليق لمشروع ياريت يعمل معاي دويتو او وان تو)

التقطت في محطة الكار بارك في مطار القاهرة ( من أيام ما كان أحمد شفيق ماسكها)


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 يونيو 2011)

و دي الصورة رقم 4 

المصدر : من النت

على فكرة يا رجالة لو أنا شوفت ميكانيكال روم بالنظافة في مصر أنا هاعتزل الشغلانة دي ( و لا مطار القاهرة و لا مطار برج العرب و لا مطار شرم ...............للأسف .... )


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 يونيو 2011)

*الكور ماشين و ماسورة الفاير*

و دي الصورة رقم 5 
محطة الاير مول 

شوفتوا الباشا الي فاتح بالكور ماشين في الكمرة ( في المنطقة الي أنا معلم عليها بالأورانج
( على فكرة احنا من فترة لسة رافدين مهندس و مشرف بسبب الكور ماشين و استخدامه الخاطئ)


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 يونيو 2011)

ودي الصورة رقم 6 
من النت 


على فكرة دي احلى اير هاند شوفتها لحد دلوقتي


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 يونيو 2011)

و دي صورة رقم 7 ....

دي قاعدة اس تراب ( للي عايز يشوفها )


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 يونيو 2011)

و دي الصورة رقم 8 

مشروع الاير مول بمطار القاهرة

ده مكان مروحة الدخان ( السموك فان ) قبل ما تتركب ( دي طبعا من ضمن أعمال البلدرز وورك)


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 يونيو 2011)

دي رقم 9 

برضوا مشروع الاير مول ( عايزين تقولولي .... ايه يا بني انت ما شتغلتش غيره ... لا يا رجالة بس غلطت غلطة كبيرة و هي ان اي موقع كنت بانزله مابهتمش بموضوع التصوير ده .... بس ان شاء الله في صور لمشاريع تانية جاية )

ده بقه صورة الكابل ترنش لل ار ام يو R.M .U
ايه يابني الار ام يو ؟؟؟؟؟؟

شوف يا باشا 
أنا كده خرررمت من التكييف و الميكانيكا عامة على الكهرباء ( لان انت بيتعاملوا معاك في الموقع على اساس ان انت مهندس اليكتروميكانيكال فلازم تبقى عندك شوية معلومات في الكهرباء )

المهم الار ام يو : هي الرينج مين يونيت RING MAIN UNIT 
بيربط جميع الاحمال الكهرية و الميكانكية على حلقة واحدة لضمان استمرار التغذية الكهربائية للأحمال

( ماحدش ليه دعوة بعلبة الكشري ........)

اي خدمة يا رجالة









و دي بقى صورة الار ام يوو


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 يونيو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> و دي الصورة رقم 4
> 
> المصدر : من النت
> 
> على فكرة يا رجالة لو أنا شوفت ميكانيكال روم بالنظافة في مصر أنا هاعتزل الشغلانة دي ( و لا مطار القاهرة و لا مطار برج العرب و لا مطار شرم ...............للأسف .... )



جميلة بس العزل مكرمش مش مشدود


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 يونيو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> و دي الصورة رقم 5
> محطة الاير مول
> 
> شوفتوا الباشا الي فاتح بالكور ماشين في الكمرة ( في المنطقة الي أنا معلم عليها بالأورانج
> ( على فكرة احنا من فترة لسة رافدين مهندس و مشرف بسبب الكور ماشين و استخدامه الخاطئ)



علي فكرة يا هندسة انا قابلت مهندسين انشائي بيسمحوا بوضع سليفات في الكمر في تلت معين هوه بيحدده وياريت حد انشائي يفيدنا في الموضوع ده بجد استمر الصور والموضوع رائع الله يوفقك


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 يونيو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> ودي الصورة رقم 6
> من النت
> 
> 
> على فكرة دي احلى اير هاند شوفتها لحد دلوقتي



اظن ان وحدة مناولة الهواء دي خاصة بغرف عمليات او عناية مركزة لان دكتها استانليس ستيل وحسب الهيلث كير اشري لازم تكون استانليس استيل حتي الهيوميديفاير اللي بيتحط قبل غرفة العمليات لازم ياخد مياه متعالجة كيميائيا وجاهزة للشرب


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 يونيو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> و دي صورة رقم 7 ....
> 
> دي قاعدة اس تراب ( للي عايز يشوفها )



دي حلوة ولكن لو عمل كلين اوت بدل الكوع التسعين اللي نازل من الكرسي يبقي زي الفل


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 يونيو 2011)

والله العظيم انت دمك زي العسل وبجد بحبك في الله وربنا يوفقك


----------



## hikal007 (15 يونيو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> و دي الصورة رقم 4
> 
> المصدر : من النت
> 
> على فكرة يا رجالة لو أنا شوفت ميكانيكال روم بالنظافة في مصر أنا هاعتزل الشغلانة دي ( و لا مطار القاهرة و لا مطار برج العرب و لا مطار شرم ...............للأسف .... )



أيه الحلاوه والجمال ده ... هو فيه كده

الموضوع شيق وممتاز


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 يونيو 2011)

رجاء تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 يونيو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> دي حلوة ولكن لو عمل كلين اوت بدل الكوع التسعين اللي نازل من الكرسي يبقي زي الفل


 

يا سلام عليك يا هندسة ربنا يكرمك على كومنتاتك الجميلة أوي اوي خالص

طبعا يا باشا البعيد فعلا كان المفروض عمل كلين اوت بس عديها يا ريس ........


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 يونيو 2011)

hikal007 قال:


> أيه الحلاوه والجمال ده ... هو فيه كده
> 
> الموضوع شيق وممتاز


 


ثانك يوو يا بش مهندس هيكل 

صباح الفل يا ريس


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 يونيو 2011)

و دي الصورة رقم 10: ( فتلك عشرة كاملة )

فاكرين البلينم الي انا حطيت صورته في الأول ( فاكرين كان يتييم و واحداني ازاي)

الصورة رقم 10 دي بعد ما البلينوم التاني شرف بسلامته 

خطوة عزيزة يا بلينم......


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 يونيو 2011)

و دي الصور رقم 11.......

الي ما شافش قبل كده احنا بنفتح في الدكت ازاي ؟؟؟؟ اهي جاتلك من غير ما تنزل موقع ... يلا يا عم


----------



## samy m (16 يونيو 2011)

موضوع راااااائع يا باشمهندس سامر ... ميـــــــــــــــــة ميــــــــــــــــــــــة يا باشــــا


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 يونيو 2011)

د ي الصورة رقم 12 :

الموقع : مطار برج العرب ( المشروع ده على فكرة اتعجن عجن......)

المهم أنا ماعرفش استشاري المشروع استلم الكلام ده ازاي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!


----------



## mohamedtop (16 يونيو 2011)

والله صور رائعة والموضوع كله شيق وممتع 
ربنا يوفقك ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس سامر 
بارك الله فيك 
انا كده ابتديت اغير لأنه ظهر على الساحة استاذ جديد و متمكن بمشيئة الله 
مجموعة هايلة 
وانا عندي مجموعة بس موش عارف ارفعهم ازاى 
و سؤال ايه نوع الكاميرا اللي استخدمتها و موديلها لأني استخدمت اوليمبس و كانت رائعة في النقاء و التفاصيل و اتسرقت بعدين معي فوجي و صورها رائعة لكن انت عامل لوحات موش صور 
حاجة تشرف و تدعو للفخر : الأعمال و تصوير الأعمال و ياريت تجمعها في فولدر مرفق علشان نقدر نسيفه و بعد اذنك سأستخدمها في كتابي باذن الله 
بالنسبة للدكت اللي عزله مكرمش كان ممكن يتغطي بقماش خام مغموس في محلول فوستر او يتعمل له تغطية بصفائح بالالمونيوم المشكلة بهيئة اسطوانية 
انا كان نفسي ، وانت مهندس و فنان عالي الذوق ، ان تصور المراحل اثناء التنفيذ ايضا لأن هذه الصور ثروة أغناك الله ، لكن اوصيك تعمل كده في المشروع القادم باذن الله 
تعليقاتك رائعة و اخراجك للصور ممتاز باحساس فنان ،
طبعا التعليقات الجميلة للزميل محب الحرمين تكفي 
اتمني لك كل توفيق وتفوق و رفعة


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 يونيو 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس سامر
> بارك الله فيك
> انا كده ابتديت اغير لأنه ظهر على الساحة استاذ جديد و متمكن بمشيئة الله
> مجموعة هايلة
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ...


_فرصة سعيدة أوي يا بش مهندس صبري اني اتعرف عليك_
بالنسبة لموضوع رفع الصور كل الي باعمله ( اني بصغرالصورة على أي برنامج (كوريل درو )و بعدين بارفعها على أي موقع لرفع الصور .... و بعد كده بأخذ اللينك بتاع الصورة كوبي .....و بعد كده يا بشمهندس صبري في أيقونه عند سيادتك في قائمة الأدوات عليها أهرمات خوفو و منقرع.....بدوس عليها .....و بعد كده بعمل بيست للينك الي انا جبته من موقع رفع الصور ......بعد كده بلاقي الصورة في وشي
بالنسبة لنوع الكاميرا عادي يا بشمهندس اي كاميرا ديجيتال سوني ( سيبر شوت w 400 بس ماتقلش عن 13 ميجا بيكسل طبعا و بكارت ذاكرة منفصل ....)
أما بالنسبة للكاميرا الي اسرقت معلش و الله يا بشمهندس سيادتك عارف حسني مبارك و بطرس غالي عملوا ايه في البلد ......( مطرح ماراحووااااا)
أما عن كلام حضرتك ان سيادتك هتستخدم الصور في الكتاب ( الصور و الي حط الصور تحت أمرك و احنا الي نتشرف والله )
أما بالنسبة لموضوع تصوير المواقع ... للأسف كانت غلطة من الواحد اني أهملت الموضوع ده في بداية حياتي العملية ( بس انا بحاول أعوض ) و أنا أهيب بالسادة الزملاء و رجالة التكييف المركزي في مصر خاصة و العالم الاسلامي عامة بالاهتمام بموضع تسجيل المعلومات و تصوير المواقع ( لأن له فوائد جمة .....) .


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 يونيو 2011)

ودي الصور رقم 13 ( ها هريكوا .....)

برضوا مطار برج العرب
أعمال الحريق

الاشارة رقم 1 في الصورة للي ماشفش سلييف أقبل كده ( بتبقى زيادة عن مقاس الماسورة المطلوبة واحد بوصة داير ما يدور)

اما الاشارة رقم 2 في الصورة للي ماشفش الجروفد فيتينج ( البو طبعا)


----------



## محب الحرمين (16 يونيو 2011)

بجد انت يا مهندس سامر انت عملت ريفريش للمنتدي وفي الوقت المناسب بجد كلنا وراك ياريس وياريت تشترك معانا اليوم في المنتدي الصوتي اليوم وابعتلي ميلك ع الخاص


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يونيو 2011)

أكرمك الله بحبه و عطاياه 
فاتني ان اتحدث عن موضوع السليف او الجراب أو الممر المغلف اعتقد التسمية الأخيرة هي الأصح و هي من نحتي 
انا اول مشكلة قابلتني هي خناقة مع مهندس استشاري علشان ازاي تمرر الدكت في جسر (كمرة ساقطة) انا ساعتها امام رفضه قلت له وريني تسليح الكمرة قاللي انت مدني و اللا ميكانيكا و اللا ايه قلت انا مهندس وبس و لم اتضايق كثيرا من الاسلوب ، و لما شفت التسليح سالته انت عندك وسط بحر الكمرة حشو خرسانه ارتفاعه 30 سنتيمتر و عرض متر و عشرين قلت له حط صندوق و دور حواليه باسياخ تواصل بين طبقة التسليح العلوية و الطبقة السفلية ، بالمناسبة الكمرة كانت ساقطة 70 سم و ده اللي جنني . انا اعتمدت في فكرتي على دراسة مقاومة المواد ، لفت في دماغي بسرعة 
و على فكرة ظل يخلق اي سبب للمانعة ،قال النصف ح يكون نقطة ضعف ، قلت نعمل فاصلة تعترض الفتحة بحيث ناخد فتحتين واحد للسبلاي وو احدة للراجع
 و راح يعقد الموضوع و لازم اعادة دراسة احمال و دخلني في دوامة و كان مدير المشروع الاستشاري الله يكرمه بيتابع المناقشة فقال لي روح ياصبري دلوقت و سيب لي الموضوع انت فتحت لنا كنز حلول 
و بعد نصف ساعة جاءتني الموافقة و لما انا راجعت معظم الجسور لقيت ان تبعد عن خمس بحر الكمرة من الجهتين و عشرين سنتيمتر حد اقصي من بطن الكمرة و اعمل اللي بدي لك 
و الكلام ده كان سنة 1993 م في كلية المعلمين بالرياض ( الكلية المتوسطة ) 
و آخر مشروع اعتمدت فيه فتحات بالكور ماشين كان شيراتون الدمام وانتهي من شهرين اظن لو شفت الكورينج ح تضربني بالنار لكن كل ده تم بمشاورة زملائي الانشائيون لأن مقاول السقف المستعار و هو ايطالي جاء لنا بمتطلبات ترتب عليها استبدال اشياء كثيرة مثل مسارات الدكت وبايبات الفاير و التشيلد ووتر والصرف و التغذية 
و كان لازم حل 
الغرض صالح زميلك اللي عمل الكور طالما جاء في المكان الصحيح و حل مشكلة 
و ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 يونيو 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> أكرمك الله بحبه و عطاياه
> فاتني ان اتحدث عن موضوع السليف او الجراب أو الممر المغلف اعتقد التسمية الأخيرة هي الأصح و هي من نحتي
> انا اول مشكلة قابلتني هي خناقة مع مهندس استشاري علشان ازاي تمرر الدكت في جسر (كمرة ساقطة) انا ساعتها امام رفضه قلت له وريني تسليح الكمرة قاللي انت مدني و اللا ميكانيكا و اللا ايه قلت انا مهندس وبس و لم اتضايق كثيرا من الاسلوب ، و لما شفت التسليح سالته انت عندك وسط بحر الكمرة حشو خرسانه ارتفاعه 30 سنتيمتر و عرض متر و عشرين قلت له حط صندوق و دور حواليه باسياخ تواصل بين طبقة التسليح العلوية و الطبقة السفلية ، بالمناسبة الكمرة كانت ساقطة 70 سم و ده اللي جنني . انا اعتمدت في فكرتي على دراسة مقاومة المواد ، لفت في دماغي بسرعة
> و على فكرة ظل يخلق اي سبب للمانعة ،قال النصف ح يكون نقطة ضعف ، قلت نعمل فاصلة تعترض الفتحة بحيث ناخد فتحتين واحد للسبلاي وو احدة للراجع
> ...


 

خلاص صالحته يا بش مهندس صبري مشان خاطرك ( بالسوري اهي يا هندسة )....

ده أنا معرفش ان سيادتك منهدس مدني كمان ....

ربنا يبارك في تعليقاتك الجميلة المفيدة اوي ....


----------



## محب الحرمين (16 يونيو 2011)

بجد يا جماعة احنا قدام طفرة في المنتدي اسمها المهندس صبري سعيد كنت منتظر حد يدعم كلامي انه في فعلا انشائييين بيسمحوا بنفاذ الممر المغلف ومن هنا ورايح مفيش سليف ولا جراب اسمه الممر المغلف بجد جزاك الله خيرا استاذي العزيز ومعلمي المهندس صبري


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 يونيو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> بجد انت يا مهندس سامر انت عملت ريفريش للمنتدي وفي الوقت المناسب بجد كلنا وراك ياريس وياريت تشترك معانا اليوم في المنتدي الصوتي اليوم وابعتلي ميلك ع الخاص


 

أبو حميد ايه حكاية المنتدى الصوتي ده ؟؟؟؟؟

ما احنا حلوين كده..........


----------



## محب الحرمين (16 يونيو 2011)

سامر انت هتحضر معانا اليوم محاضرة المهندس صبري ؟؟


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 يونيو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> سامر انت هتحضر معانا اليوم محاضرة المهندس صبري ؟؟


 

ايه يا عم أحمد حكاية المحاضرة دي .


----------



## محمد يس (16 يونيو 2011)

موضوع شيق وانا عندي صور تنفيذ مشعارف انزلهم ازاي


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 يونيو 2011)

ودي الصورة رقم 14 .....

المرة دي رجعنا مطار القاهرة تاني

بالنسبة للاشارة رقم 1 في لل وول سببورت لماسورة فير ( طبعا للي ماشفوش)

اما يا حبيب قلبي الاشارة رقم 2 فهي للكابل لدر للي مايعرفوش

( احنا اتفقنا شوية ميكانيكا على شوية كهرباء لان احنا مهندسين اليكتروميكانيكال )

على فكرة احنا لازم نعمل مظاهرة علشان نغير اسمنا الى _مهندسين ميكانيكال اليكترو_

و لو ما رضيوش ربنا يخليلنا ميدان التحرير 

( معلش متعصب للميكانيكا شوية ....)


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 يونيو 2011)

محمد يس قال:


> موضوع شيق وانا عندي صور تنفيذ مشعارف انزلهم ازاي


 

*بالنسبة **لموضوع رفع الصور**كل الي باعمله ( اني **بصغرالصورة**على أي برنامج (كوريل درو ) و بعدين **بارفعها **على أي موقع لرفع الصور** .... **و بعد كده **بأخذ اللينك بتاع الصورة **كوبي** .....**و بعد كده يا بشمهندس في **أيقونه عند سيادتك في قائمة الأدوات **عليها **أهرمات **خوفو و منقرع.....بدوس عليها .....و بعد كد ه**بعمل بيست **للينك **الي انا جبته من موقع رفع الصور ......بعد كده **بلاقي الصورة في **وشي*​


----------



## PS_HVAC (16 يونيو 2011)

حوار رائع بين العلماء ربنا يحفظكم
وموضوع شيق من مهندس متميز

:28: جزيت خيرا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (16 يونيو 2011)

الصورة الاولى البعد بين الدكت الرئيسي والبلينم بوكس بعيد جدا وحسب سماكنا الفلكسبل دكت يجب ان لا يتجاوز واحد ونصف متر شكرا جميل جدا الموضوع


----------



## محب الحرمين (16 يونيو 2011)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## محب الحرمين (16 يونيو 2011)

والله انت شجعتنا بجد يا مهندس سامر 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## محب الحرمين (16 يونيو 2011)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## محب الحرمين (16 يونيو 2011)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## bagan (16 يونيو 2011)

*التثبيت المبدئي لمواسير المياه المثلجة الواصلة الى وحدة مناولة الهواء*




[/URL]</noscript>[/IMG]


----------



## محب الحرمين (16 يونيو 2011)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## محب الحرمين (16 يونيو 2011)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## محب الحرمين (16 يونيو 2011)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## محب الحرمين (16 يونيو 2011)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## محب الحرمين (16 يونيو 2011)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## fadi kabes (16 يونيو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ياباش مهندس


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 يونيو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> [/url] uploaded with imageshack.us[/img]


 

الله عليك ياهندسة و انت بتعمل وان تو معايا 

بس انا طالب منك طلب ياريت ترقم كل صورة و تعلق عليه تعليق صغير .........

اوكي يا صديقي


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 يونيو 2011)

bagan قال:


> [/url]</noscript>[/img]


 

على فكرة يا هندسة الكلام طالع بالمقلوب ( يا تعدل الصورة يا اما احنا هانتشقلب..... أنا بقولك اهو....)


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 يونيو 2011)

ودي الصورة رقم 15

مطار القاهرة الدولي 

دي بقى عبارة عن فان كويل يونيت ( حتة بتاعة كده ملهاش اي لزمة غير اني بادخل شوية مية ( ساقعة تلج ) و تلف في كويل و في نفس الوقت في وراها مروحة سنترفجال بتعدي الهواء على الكويل ده )

طبعا انا كلامي للناس الي ما تعرفش الفان كويل يونت


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 يونيو 2011)

ودي الصورة رقم 16 ....

مطار برج العرب 

الاشارة رقم 1 للفلور سببورت لمواسير التشيلد واتر

و الاشارة رقم 2 ده بقى ياريس الألمنيوم كلادينج ( للي مايعرفوش......)


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 يونيو 2011)

ودي يا ريس الصورة رقم 17...

الفان كويل يونيت بعد ماركبت ( و قعدت في الكوشة )

و ماسورة الفاير تحتيها بتغذي السبرنكلر من النوع البندنت ( لسة ماركبش)علشان الغرفة دي فيها سيلينج 

طبعا هو ممشي كابل تراي تحت الدكت علشان لما يحصل كوندنساشن ( و عزل الدكت كان فيه مشكلة)و يكون عزل الكابل في مشكلة هوا كمان ( يعني لو مشروع فقر) يبقى الأوضة هاتولع و بعد كده هانطفيها بسيستم الحريق ( يعني زيتنا في دقيقنا ) أقصد تكيفينا في حريقنا

حقوق الطبع مش محفوظة


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 يونيو 2011)

ودي الصورة رقم 18 

الي حطها الأخ bagan 

و كانت مقلوبة قلت أعدلها أنا ....

و هي عبارة عن التثبيت المبدئي لمواسير المياه المثلجة ( التشيلد ووتر )

حيث يتم التثبيت بهذا الشكل 

وبعد كده بنجيب الاستشاري علشان سيادته يستلم الشغل 

و بعد ما سيادته يوافق يبتدي بتاع اللحام يخش يفرم الشغل


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 يونيو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> [/url] uploaded with imageshack.us[/img]


 

جميلة الصورو دي ياهندسة ( بس الراجل بتاع الاي بوكسي لازم نصفيلوا حسابة ويمشي دلوقتي حالا.....)


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 يونيو 2011)

مصطفى عبد الجبار قال:


> الصورة الاولى البعد بين الدكت الرئيسي والبلينم بوكس بعيد جدا وحسب سماكنا الفلكسبل دكت يجب ان لا يتجاوز واحد ونصف متر شكرا جميل جدا الموضوع


 

يا هندسة الصور متصورة من تحت فبتدي ايحاء ببعد المسافة 

و شكرا ياباشا على مرورك ........


----------



## محب الحرمين (17 يونيو 2011)

انا لسة جديد في موضوع الصور ده واتعلمناه منك بس ما صدقت لاقيت الموقع وانا واحدة واحدة هحط التعليقات احنا كنا فين وجزاك الله خيرا انك علمتنا ازاي نرفع الصور بالشكل ده


----------



## bagan (17 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا مهندسنا العظيم على قلب الصورة*

الف شكر لك على قلب الصورة بس ليه هيك تحملت ماعرفت


----------



## bagan (17 يونيو 2011)

*تثبيت مواسير المياه المثلجة على السطح*

طريقة تثبيت مواسير المياه المثلجة على السطح
حيث ابعاد المكعب الاسمنتي 30*30*30 سم هاي الابعاد عنا بالمشروع بس والله مابعرف ان كانت قاعدة بس اكيد بتعتمد على قطر الماسورة وثقلها لان مواسير 16 انش القواعد اكبر من هيك ورح نزل صورة الها كمان 
ويلي بيعرف طريقة حساب ابعاد القاعدة نحنا جاهزين نتعلم 



[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## bagan (17 يونيو 2011)

*صورة لمانع المطرقة المائية مع الصفاية*

مانع المطرقة المائية 
حيث يتم تركيبه في نهاية الشبكة 



[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## mechanic power (17 يونيو 2011)

الله ولى لاتوفيق


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 يونيو 2011)

bagan قال:


> مانع المطرقة المائية
> حيث يتم تركيبه في نهاية الشبكة
> 
> 
> ...


 
يا هندسة ايه مانع المطرقة المائية ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 يونيو 2011)

ودي الصورة رقم 18 

من النت 

يا ترى فين بقية الاير هاند دي 

بتسحب فريش اير منين ؟؟؟؟
و فين سحب المروحة الراجع ؟؟؟؟ و لا هي توتال فريش اير....

ولا هوا فاتح لها من الحيطة المجاورة (( لوفر )) و حاطط بنل فلتر ( و اديها هوا و خلاص)


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 يونيو 2011)

و دي الصورة رقم 19 


من النت برضوا

أحلى كولينج تور شوفتوا يا رب أشوف مشاريع زي كده في مصر ( والله مش صعبة يا رجالة أحنا ممكن نعمل أحسن من كده لو ركزنا و صرفنا شوية )............


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 يونيو 2011)

ودي الصورة رقم 20 

1- ده الهيدر بتاع السكشن
2- الاير سيبراتور الظريف( و شكله اي تي تي )
3- الهيدر بتاع الدستشارج


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (17 يونيو 2011)

مجهود ممتاز من مهندسين متميزيين


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 يونيو 2011)

ودي الصورة رقم 21 ..........

من الشبكة العنكبوتية 

يا سلا م شفتوا شغل البايبينج بتاع الكولينج تور .....جميل جدا 

و ايه الفلور سببورت ( الناس دي فلوسها كتير....)


----------



## محب الحرمين (17 يونيو 2011)

هاخد بنصيحة الحبيب المهندس سامر وهبدأ بكتابة الصورة دي بتاعة ايه احب اقول انه كل الصور السابقة الي رفعتها هية صور من مشروع مستشفي تم تنفيذه بالفعل اما الصورة الجاية فهية غرفة ال soiled holding وهي والعياذ بالله( المخلفات الملوثة والسرطانية بتترمي فيها) وخللي بالك انه حوض السويلد هولدينج ده خاص بحيث بيكون فيه flush valve وماسورة الصرف بتاعته قطرها 110 مم.


----------



## محب الحرمين (17 يونيو 2011)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


ده كرسي حمام وبيديه وخللي بالك من الفلور درين الدائري ومن تشطيب الارضيات بتعفيك انك تحط طبقة السيراميك بحيث تطلعها وسط بلاطة


----------



## محب الحرمين (17 يونيو 2011)

ده بقي شكل مبني موظفين وهو جنب مبني المستشفي وخللي بالك من المعماري عامل ايه لمكيفات الشباك حاجة حلوة اوي



[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## el_magic (18 يونيو 2011)

جميلة الفكرة قوي يا مهندس سامي


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 يونيو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> ده بقي شكل مبني موظفين وهو جنب مبني المستشفي وخللي بالك من المعماري عامل ايه لمكيفات الشباك حاجة حلوة اوي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## محب الحرمين (18 يونيو 2011)

اصله موجود في سكن الموظفين وهنا اكثر الموظفين صديق انت في معلوم


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 يونيو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> اصله موجود في سكن الموظفين وهنا اكثر الموظفين صديق انت في معلوم


 

هندي ولا باكستاني ( ياخوفي لا يكونوا مصريين ......)


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 يونيو 2011)

و دي الصور رقم 22 


الي هايقولي دول كام كولينج تور هاديلوا جائزة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محب الحرمين (19 يونيو 2011)

احنا مش عارفين قلنا انت العدد هههههههههه وهنديلك احنا الجايزة ههههههههههه


----------



## محب الحرمين (19 يونيو 2011)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

شوفوا التنسيق مع المعماري


----------



## سامر السعدني (19 يونيو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> [/url] uploaded with imageshack.us[/img]
> 
> شوفوا التنسيق مع المعماري


 


سيدي يا سيدي


----------



## محب الحرمين (20 يونيو 2011)

تسلم ياعم سامر بجد انت شجعتني شخصيا في موضوع الصور بجد وانا مبسوط اني بعمل كدة علي فكرة كتير ناس في موضوع تغذية المياه مش بينسقوا ال levels الموجودة في القطع الصحية مع السيراميك مع المعماري ودي بتساهم في اخراج الشغل انه يطلع كويس بجد جزاك الله خيرا انك نشطتنا وعاوزين منك كم موضوع كدة بافكار جديدة علشان تخرج طاقاتنا وتحمسنا معاك يا راجل .


----------



## سامر السعدني (20 يونيو 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> تسلم ياعم سامر بجد انت شجعتني شخصيا في موضوع الصور بجد وانا مبسوط اني بعمل كدة علي فكرة كتير ناس في موضوع تغذية المياه مش بينسقوا ال levels الموجودة في القطع الصحية مع السيراميك مع المعماري ودي بتساهم في اخراج الشغل انه يطلع كويس بجد جزاك الله خيرا انك نشطتنا وعاوزين منك كم موضوع كدة بافكار جديدة علشان تخرج طاقاتنا وتحمسنا معاك يا راجل .


 

يا محب ان بس بسخن و بجري حاولين التراك علشان كده مش متابع صورة و تعليق و لا غيره( علشان عندي ظرف رخم و تبت و تنح .... ادعيلي ربنا يزيحوا ) 

عايزك تسخن انت كمان علشان نعمل موضوع مشترك ( وان تو يا باشا )


لازم نخربها يا عم أحمد


----------



## احمد بيو (21 يونيو 2011)

بصراحة موضوع رائع جدااا خصوصا الي لسه جداد زيي 2010 بالنسبة للالومنيوم كلادنج عبارة عن ايه معلومات عنه وبردو الاير سيبراتور ايه هو شكرا لكم وياريت الاستمرار


----------



## سامر السعدني (21 يونيو 2011)

احمد بيو قال:


> بصراحة موضوع رائع جدااا خصوصا الي لسه جداد زيي 2010 بالنسبة للالومنيوم كلادنج عبارة عن ايه معلومات عنه وبردو الاير سيبراتور ايه هو شكرا لكم وياريت الاستمرار


 

شوف يا سي بيبوووووووووووو:
بالنسبة لموضوع _الكلادينج :_
بمنتهى البساطة و بدون ( كلكعة ) أي دكت خارج المبنى طبعا بيبقى معزول ......
و طالما انه خارج المبنى فهو بيتعرض لشمس و عواصف و تراب و بلاوي زرقة و ساعات بلاوي سودة.......
علشان البلاوي السودة يا بش مهندس بيبو بحط الدكت المعزول ( أو الماسورة ) _جوه دكت تاني اسمه المعلم كلادينج_
على فكرة سمك الكلادينج حوالي 0.5 مليميتر 

خلاص فهمنا .............

اما بقى ايه الاير سيبارتور ده ؟؟؟؟؟

برضوا بمنتهى البساطة بيعمل ايه ..... بيشيل هواء 

بيشيلوا منين ..... بيشيلوا من المية الي داخلة المضخة 

بنشيلوا ليه .... علشان المضخة تشغل تسحب كويس 

تسحب كويس ليه .....( لأ بقى انا هاتخانق معاك...) علشان يا باشا لو في هواء في مية المضخة بيعمل حاجة اسمها ( التكهف ) بتسبب تقليل في سحب المضخة 
طيب بتركب فين .... بتركب في خط السحب بتاع المضخة 


أي خدعة ياعم بيبووووووو.....................​ 

( انت طبعا اسمك أحمد بيبو و لا أنا غلطان ... أنا اقريته أحمد بيو .... يا ترى مين الي صح)


----------



## bagan (21 يونيو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> يا هندسة ايه مانع المطرقة المائية ؟؟؟؟؟



اخ سامر المطرقة المائية ظاهرة تحدث عند وجود اي جسم يقف بوجه سائل جاري (كما في صمام البوابة او الصمام الزاوي الذي يركب على شبكات المياه ) 
حيث عند تسكير الماء فجاة مثلا بعد انتهاء عملية وضوء ونتيجة اصدام الماء القادم بضغط مع بوابة الصمام فانه يحدث تموجات للماء تسبب اهتزاز للشبكة وهذه الاهتزازات اذا كانت من اكثرمن جهة يمكن ان تؤدي الى انهيار الشبكة 
ولذلك نضع هذه القطعة الصغيرة المسماة مانع المطرقة المائية في نهايات الشبكة وبجانب الصمامات 
حيث بنهاية الشبكة تكون الاقطار صغيرة وبالتالي الشبكة ضعيفة واكثر عرضتا لهذه الظاهرة 
وتقوم هذه القطعة بامتصاص الاهتزازات 
(هذه المعلومات على قد معرفتي )
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم


----------



## احمد بيو (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ليك ياهندسة والله انت زي العسل وربنا يجازيك خير عنا يعني الاير سيبراتور زي الاوتوماتيك اير فينت كدة في الرايز وشكر ليكم كلكم


----------



## سامر السعدني (21 يونيو 2011)

bagan قال:


> اخ سامر المطرقة المائية ظاهرة تحدث عند وجود اي جسم يقف بوجه سائل جاري (كما في صمام البوابة او الصمام الزاوي الذي يركب على شبكات المياه )
> حيث عند تسكير الماء فجاة مثلا بعد انتهاء عملية وضوء ونتيجة اصدام الماء القادم بضغط مع بوابة الصمام فانه يحدث تموجات للماء تسبب اهتزاز للشبكة وهذه الاهتزازات اذا كانت من اكثرمن جهة يمكن ان تؤدي الى انهيار الشبكة
> ولذلك نضع هذه القطعة الصغيرة المسماة مانع المطرقة المائية في نهايات الشبكة وبجانب الصمامات
> حيث بنهاية الشبكة تكون الاقطار صغيرة وبالتالي الشبكة ضعيفة واكثر عرضتا لهذه الظاهرة
> ...


 

ربنا يخليك لينا يا هندسة 

و أنا بشكرك اوي على تفاعلك و ردك عليا........

سي يو يا باشا


----------



## bagan (22 يونيو 2011)

*الوصلات المرنة*

الوصلة المرنة او flexible joint وتستخدم في جميع انظمة المواسير تقريبا 
وذلك عند مرور المواسير بمنطقة فاصل التمدد الانشائي 
ولها مقاسات مختلفة حسب اقطار المواسير 
ومن اسمها اي وصلة التمدد او الوصلة المرنة نرى بان وظيفتها هي التمدد عند تمدد المنبى 
لانها مصنوعة من مواد قابلة للتمدد



[/URL]</noscript>[/IMG]


----------



## احمد بيو (22 يونيو 2011)

انت والله راائع ياهندسة موضوع راائع اتمني الاستمرار


----------



## سامر السعدني (23 يونيو 2011)

ودي الصور رقم ..... مش فاكر و الله 


دي اير هاندينج يونيت راكبة فوق سطح مستشفى الجلاء

شكلها طبعا زي ما انتوا شايفين ( شكلها استغفر الله العظيم )..... ( الزمن كل عليها و شرب كمان)​


----------



## سامر السعدني (23 يونيو 2011)

أما دي بقى الصورة رقم .....

دي بقة يا حبيب قلبي لمصنع أدوية اسمه دلتا فارما في العاشر من رمضان

و الاشارة رقم 1 : لوحدة باكيج يونيت ( للناس الحلوة الي موديل 2011)

و الاشارة رقم 2 : لمضخات التشيلد ووتر( السنترفجال ) و هي لسة على قواعدها قبل مالهوك اب ولا الموسير يتوصلوا ( التلاتة الي على اليمين دول بريمري بمب بياخدوا المية من 3 كولينج تور و يدخلوا المية دي على التشيلرات

أما بقى الاتنين الي على الشمال دول السكندري بمب بياخدوا المية الي خارجة ساقعة تلج من التشيلرات و توديها على المبنى علىشان الناس الاير هاند و الفان كويلات مستنيين المية دي على نار ......)

أما بقى الاشارة رقم 3 : فدي بقى حتة فيتنج حرف تي ( ويلدد مش فلانجد ) 

أما الاشارة رقم 4 : ده بقى باب السطح للي ما شافش ابواب في حياته ,,, مصنوع من الخشب ولي أكره و حالته بالبلا.....

اي خدمة يا صحابي............


----------



## mohamedtop (25 يونيو 2011)

موضوع شيق وعملى 
يعنى حاجة كده من منازلهم


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (25 يونيو 2011)

اخ سامر شكرا على هذا الموضوع والفكرة الطيبة التي تصب في فائدة الجميع
بالتوفيق والى الامام


تحياتي


----------



## mechanic power (25 يونيو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على هذا الجهد اللرائع


----------



## سامر السعدني (30 يونيو 2011)

دي صورة لموقع في التجمع ( دور البدروم )

الموضوع : أعمال الصحي الخاصة بالبدروم

بعد ما حددت مسارات المواسير و أقطارها و مكان السم بيت اديت اوردر بالحفر 

و دي الصورة بعد ماحفروا ( علشان نبتدي نرمي المواسير و الدنيا تبقى فل )


----------



## سامر السعدني (30 يونيو 2011)

اما الصورة دي بعد ما طلبت المساح ( ومعاه القايم و التوتال ستيشن ) علشان احددله الانفرت ليفيل بتاع المواسير 

و يحددلي الشرب ( بكسر الشين ) بتاع كل ليفل ( على كراسي ..... أقطع دراعي لو كان حد فاهم حاجة من الطلاسم الي انا عمال اقولها..)


----------



## zanitty (30 يونيو 2011)

bagan قال:


> الوصلة المرنة او flexible joint وتستخدم في جميع انظمة المواسير تقريبا
> وذلك عند مرور المواسير بمنطقة فاصل التمدد الانشائي
> ولها مقاسات مختلفة حسب اقطار المواسير
> ومن اسمها اي وصلة التمدد او الوصلة المرنة نرى بان وظيفتها هي التمدد عند تمدد المنبى
> ...


اضافه صغيره لو مش يضايقك 
يمكن الاستعاضه عن الاكسبانشن جوينت اذا كنا نستخدم مواسير حديديه و ذلك بعمل اكسباننشن لووب و ده اوفر للمقاول و مقبول هندسيا 
و ده شكله من هنا

و ده توضيح ليه 
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/steel-pipe-expansion-loop-d_1069.html

و ده ملف اكسل لطريقه حسابه 
http://docs.engineeringtoolbox.com/documents/805/expansion_loop.xls

ملحوظه 
الملف بيحسب المواسير البى فى سى و لو عاوز تحسب بيه اى ماسوره فى الكون كل اللى عليك انك تغير السيرمال اكسبانشن كو اوفيشنت 
اللى هى تلاقيها هنا 
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/linear-expansion-coefficients-d_95.html

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته


----------



## سامر السعدني (5 يوليو 2011)

دي الصورة رقم ( قول 22 مثلا ):

دي عبارة عن فان كويل يونت للناس الحلوة الفريش جراديويت 

اشترينها من شركة طيبة الي هي واخدة توكيل سايفر 

و علقناها في الموقع بالتياش 

و بعد كدهع يا ضنايا وصلنا الهوك اب بتاعها 


أما بالنسبة للأرقام الي على الصورة

رقم 2 دي بقى الفان كويل نفسها بشحمها و لحمها

رقم 1 ده عبارة عن جلوب فالف لزوم اعمال الصيانة و الكلام الفاضي

رقم 3 ده بقى سترينر ...........مصفى يعني ......تفتكر انت مصفى هتعمل ايه

أما يا صديقي احنا ماوصلناش المواسير ليه بالفانة

علشان يا باشا لسة مستنيين محبس الثري واي علشان نركبه ( يجي بالسلامة ان شاء الله )


----------



## سامر السعدني (5 يوليو 2011)

دي الصورة رقم 23 

عبارة عن اير هاند موجودة في مطار القاهرة 

رقم 1 ده فوليوم دامبر بس موتورويزد ( بيتحكم في نسبة الفريش اير الي انا محتاجها )

رقم 2 ده بلينم 

رقم3 ده خط السبلاي

رقم 4 ده الريترن بتاع التشيلد ووتر 

رقم 5 دي الفانة السترفيوجال ( الباك وورد بليد )


----------



## احمد بيو (6 يوليو 2011)

والله وحشتنا صورك وحضرتك كمان والله بالنسبة لصورة الاير هاند (23)الدكت بتاع الفريش اير واصل فين وليه مركب بلينم انا اعرف انه بيركب علي السبلاي وليه بهذا الشكل اي واخد الدكت من عند الزاوية القائمة وفين خط السحب
ماذا تقصد بهذه العبارة (*الانفرت ليفيل بتاع المواسير )ودي كمان (**مكان السم بيت اديت اوردر بالحفر**)

*


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يوليو 2011)

احمد بيو قال:


> والله وحشتنا صورك وحضرتك كمان والله بالنسبة لصورة الاير هاند (23)الدكت بتاع الفريش اير واصل فين وليه مركب بلينم انا اعرف انه بيركب علي السبلاي وليه بهذا الشكل اي واخد الدكت من عند الزاوية القائمة وفين خط السحب
> ماذا تقصد بهذه العبارة (*الانفرت ليفيل بتاع المواسير )ودي كمان (**مكان السم بيت اديت اوردر بالحفر**)*


 

صباح الصباح يا ابو حميد

الدكت بتاع الفريش يا باشا متوصل على ان لاين فان ( سنرفيوجال)

مين قال يا صديقي ان البلينم يبركب على السبلاي بس ؟؟؟؟

مش فاهم يعني ايه فين خط السحب

الانفرت ليفل بتاع المواسير : بص يا حبيب قلبي دي معناها invert level يعني منسوب قاع الماسورة.

مكان السم بيت : sumpit



اديت : يعني اعطيت 

اوردر : امر 

حفر : فاس و جاروف يا باشا


----------



## احمد بيو (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ليك ياهندسة تقصد *ان لاين فان ( سنرفيوجال) مروحة في نهاية دكت الراجع تطرد نسبة معينة من الهواء الراجع وتدخل مكانة هواء فريش لو كلامي غلط ياريت توضح مكانها فين وهل هي مروحة غير مروحة السبلاي وايه فائدة البلينوم 
علي فكرة انا 2010
*


----------



## صابر الحناجره (8 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
فكرة الموضوع رائعة , بصراحة الموضوع يستحق التثبيت , لأن هذا الموضوع هو مدرسة ممتازة للأعضاء .
بارك الله في صاحب الموضوع و كل من ساهم معه في تنزيل الصور و التعليق .
نرجوا التثبيت .


----------



## سامر السعدني (8 يوليو 2011)

احمد بيو قال:


> شكرا ليك ياهندسة تقصد *ان لاين فان ( سنرفيوجال) مروحة في نهاية دكت الراجع تطرد نسبة معينة من الهواء الراجع وتدخل مكانة هواء فريش لو كلامي غلط ياريت توضح مكانها فين وهل هي مروحة غير مروحة السبلاي وايه فائدة البلينوم *
> *علي فكرة انا 2010*


 

يا هندسة الان لاين فان ( السنترفيوجال ) راكبة على خط السحب بتاع الفريش اير و بالنسبة للبلينم ( معلش خلينا نسميه احسن ميكسنج بوكس .... ده يا عم أحمد باخلط فيه كمية الهواء الفريش الي انا 
محتاجها مع كمية الهواء الراجع الي انا سحبتها من المبنى .... خلاص يا ريس )

على فكرة انا معنديش مروحة في نهاية الدكت الراجع .....بص يا هندسة أنا عندي في الابليكشن دي بتاعة الاير هاند ( الي في الصورة ) مروحتين اتنين مالهومش تالت 

اول مروحة / مروحة السبلاي الي بتدفع الهواء بعد ما بردت سيادته بالمية الساقعة و نفس الوقت المروحة دي بتسحب الهواء الراجع .......

و المروحة التانية / مروحة سحب الهواء الفريش اير ( الي كان مركب عليه موتوريزد دامبر.... طيب في سؤال بيطرح نفسه طرحا... ليه الباشا المصمم ما خدش الفريش اير على طول على المكنة و ركب الموتورويزد دامبر بدون دكت ومروحة و وجع قلب؟؟؟؟؟



صابر الحناجره قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فكرة الموضوع رائعة , بصراحة الموضوع يستحق التثبيت , لأن هذا الموضوع هو مدرسة ممتازة للأعضاء .
> بارك الله في صاحب الموضوع و كل من ساهم معه في تنزيل الصور و التعليق .
> نرجوا التثبيت .


 

الله يعز مقدارك يا صابر بيه .....


----------



## احمد بيو (8 يوليو 2011)

*ليه الباشا المصمم ما خدش الفريش اير على طول على المكنة و ركب الموتورويزد دامبر بدون دكت ومروحة و وجع قلب؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااا
الاهم لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
*


----------



## سامر السعدني (3 أغسطس 2011)

و دي الصورة رقم عشرمية .......

ليه يا ابني كوعين تسعين ...... انا مش فاهم ايه وجهة نظره


----------



## سامر السعدني (3 أغسطس 2011)

يا ترى.... يا هل ترى..... لو... جه واحد من الجماعة الطوال ( مهندس من تنزانيا و لا جنوب افريقيا ) ها يعدي على البريدج دي تحت الدكت ازااااااااااااي؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا مش عارف الاستشاريين ايه الي حصلهم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامر السعدني (3 أغسطس 2011)

الله عليكوا يا رجالة الكهرباء احلى كلامممممممممممم !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## سامر السعدني (3 أغسطس 2011)

الله عليكوا يار جالة الصحي ( الووتر سبلاي )..

و لا جداول سببورت و لا وجع قلب ...

المواسير دي كلها هاتتني كمان كام شهر و سلملي على المهندسين الي بيسيبوا المشرفين يشتغلوا من دماغهم و سيادته بيشرب كوفي ميكس في مكتبه .......


----------



## سامر السعدني (3 أغسطس 2011)

يا ترى في واحد مين الاتنين سبرينكلر دول ها يقطعوا على بعض و يخلي اخوه ما يضربشي؟؟

يا ستير على الأنانية بتاعة الاسبرينكلرات بتوع اليومين دول ...!


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (3 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا مبدع والله


----------



## PS_HVAC (3 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

وكل عام وانت بالف خير يا بش مهندس​


----------



## سامر السعدني (4 أغسطس 2011)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا مبدع والله


 

و جزاك يا هندسة و كل سنة و انت طيب يا محمد بيه





ps_hvac قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير​
> 
> وكل عام وانت بالف خير يا بش مهندس​


 

و الله زمان يا بي اس 

كل سنة و انت طيب يا صاحبي


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (4 أغسطس 2011)

وانتا طيب يا سامر بيه 

۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞
۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞

إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا

۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞
۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞


----------



## احمد بيو (6 أغسطس 2011)

حبيبي ياهندسة والله انت رااائع ودايما بتعلم منك الكثير وحشتنا صورك رمضان كريم ندخل بقي علي الشغل
بالنسبة لصور مواسير واتر سبلاي ليه كمان شهر هتتني رغم انها مربوطة في السقف ومالسبورت المناسب والمسافات بينهم
بالنسبة للسبرنكلير ايه الخطا في الصورة هل المسافة بينهم اقل من 2 متر ولاايه السبب اللتداخل علي بعض
بالنسبة لصور الدكت هو عامل كوعين عشان يلف طبعا هيعمل فقد للضغط جامد ودوامات حتي لو واضع ريش بس الكوع التاني هيخنق الهواء قبل مايشم نفسة من الاول ياريت توضح كان المفروض يركب ايه؟


----------



## hikal007 (6 أغسطس 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> أما دي بقى الصورة رقم .....
> 
> دي بقة يا حبيب قلبي لمصنع أدوية اسمه دلتا فارما في العاشر من رمضان
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم يا هندسه . اللى حضرتك عامله فى الموضوع ده ثوره وكبير وصغير أكيد بيستفيد منه ,, وللأسف انا مكنتش مهتم بعملية التصوير فى المشاريع السابقه لكنى من اليوم أكيد ههتم ....

استفسار صغير يا هندسه
كلنا متعودين فى تسمية مضخات الشيلد ب مجموعة البريمارى ومجموعة السكندرى
طبعا البريمرى عشان تتغلب على فقد الضغط جوه التشيللر وبتكون ذات حجم ثابت(سرعة دوران ثابته) وبعد كده تسلم السكندرى( متغيرة الحجم- سرعة دوران متغيره) اللى بدورها بتوصل المياه المبرده للحمل ( اللى هو الأير هاند والفان كويلات).
حضرتك ذكرت ان البريمارى بتسحب من الكولينج تاور ويدخلوها للتشيلرات.
دائره الكولينج تاور مع التشيللرات دائره مغلقه لتبريد المكثفات ولا تتداخل مع دائرة الشيلد وتر.. 

أعتقد حضرتك قصدت بالبرايمرى مضخات الكولينج تاور ... وقصدت بالسكندرى مجموعة مضخات التشيللرات واللى هي مجموعه واحده يعنى مفيش برايمرى وسكندرى.

يا ترى انا فهمت صح وللا انا اللى عندى لبس


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 أغسطس 2011)

hikal007 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا هندسه . اللى حضرتك عامله فى الموضوع ده ثوره وكبير وصغير أكيد بيستفيد منه ,, وللأسف انا مكنتش مهتم بعملية التصوير فى المشاريع السابقه لكنى من اليوم أكيد ههتم ....
> 
> استفسار صغير يا هندسه
> كلنا متعودين فى تسمية مضخات الشيلد ب مجموعة البريمارى ومجموعة السكندرى
> ...


 


لا يا باشا انت طبعا الي صح وانا الي غلطت ( يخربيت الكله و الي بيشمووه)

انا خلطت الاوراق و قولت على الكوندينسج بمب بريماري بمب


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 أغسطس 2011)

دي صورة الفوليوم دامبر الظريف بعد ما اتركب ....طبعا الكلام لرجالة الفريش 2012


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 أغسطس 2011)

الله على الموقع ده ... 



ايه النظام ده ؟؟؟!!!!


يا سلام على النظام بيحافظ على الماتيريال و بيوفر الوقت الكتير اوي.....!!!!



على فكرة خدوها قاعدة عامة : لو المهندس المشرف على الموقع منظم ..... بيجبر المشرفين و المقاولين الي تحت ايدوا على انهم يكونوا منظمين و مرتبين و العكس صحيح


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 أغسطس 2011)

الراجل بتاع السقف الساقط ده هايطلع عينه و هو بيركب البلاطات....

تفتكروا يا بش مهندسين مش كان في حلول احسن من كده ؟؟؟

هل كان من الممكن ان الراجل الي عمل شوب دروينج يعمل مسارات و ليفيلات احسن من كده ؟؟؟!!!!

او حتى الي نفذ....

او حتى الي أشرف على التنفيذ....

او حتى استشاري المشروع....


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 أغسطس 2011)

احمد بيو قال:


> حبيبي ياهندسة والله انت رااائع ودايما بتعلم منك الكثير وحشتنا صورك رمضان كريم ندخل بقي علي الشغل
> بالنسبة لصور مواسير واتر سبلاي ليه كمان شهر هتتني رغم انها مربوطة في السقف ومالسبورت المناسب والمسافات بينهم
> بالنسبة للسبرنكلير ايه الخطا في الصورة هل المسافة بينهم اقل من 2 متر ولاايه السبب اللتداخل علي بعض
> بالنسبة لصور الدكت هو عامل كوعين عشان يلف طبعا هيعمل فقد للضغط جامد ودوامات حتي لو واضع ريش بس الكوع التاني هيخنق الهواء قبل مايشم نفسة من الاول ياريت توضح كان المفروض يركب ايه؟


 

يا عم أحمد انت الي هاتشرحلنا بعد كده ...


اما بالنسبة لمواسير الووتر سبلاي ان شاء الله ها حاول احط الجدول بتاع المسافات الي ما بين السببورت


----------



## صابر الحناجره (15 أغسطس 2011)

:75:فعلا صورة خير من ألف كلمة :75:

لا أعرف لماذا لم يتم تثبيت هذا الموضوع ؟ !!! :87:
هذا الموضوع لوحده يشكل مدرسة بحد ذاتها ، أتمنى لو يثبت هذا الموضوع و يتم المشاركة فيه من قبل بقية الأعضاء . :84:


----------



## mottohotto (15 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع جميل جدا بس الشغل بصراحه مزعلنى جدا جدا و من الواضح ان اللى بينفذ كفنى او عامل لا يملك اى خبر ه و يعرف معنى كلمه ميزان مايه او متر و لا حتى استعان بالرسم الهندسى بصراحه مستوى الشغل يحزن 
انا سافرت من مطار برج العرب من شهرين و مطار القاهره الجديد من سنه ولاقيت شركه اوراسكوم هى اللى عامله الانشائات و الشغل بتاع برج العرب و لاقيته من بره بصراحه حلو اوى و منظره زى الفل
بس بعد ما شوفت الشغل من جوه كده تيقنت ان مستوى العمل و الانشائات و الصيانه ما زالت دون المستوى و ده طبعا ناتج عن عوامل كتير و هى تخفيض سعر التكلفه على شان ترسى عليك المناقصه و كمان الشركه بتشترى خامات رخيصه و العماله منهم ما هو ماهر و منهم ما هو غير ماهر و منهم فنيين و لكن غير مدربين لبخل الشركات على الفنيين فى الاجور و اعطائهم دورات تدريبيه 
و بكده عرفنا ازاى شركات المقاولات بتكسب و بيركبوا الشبح و البى ام دابليو 
و احزنى جدا منظر الوحده المناوله فى مستشفى الجلاء و دى لا تصلح انها تكييف فيران مش ناس مرضى و حوامل و اجيال جايه كلها امراض 
و بالعكس نتوجه الى مدينه حديثه الانشاء مثل دبى و هى اصغر من حى شبرا فنجد ان كل مسمار راكب راكب بالمتر و شغل كله مخفى و لا يراه احد و قد استغربت لهذا العمل المتقن فى اماكن لا يمكن ان يصل اليها مشرف او استشارى ليرى بعينه الشغل صح ام لا و قد وجدت هذا الاسلوب فى اكثر من 300 موقع فى ابوظبى و دبى و اتعلمت منهم الدقه و استعمال ميزان المياه مع المتر و الخرائط الخاصه بالموقع 
اما بالنسبه لموضوع الصيانه فى المستشفيات فهى ممتازه و لا يوجد الغش و التدليس او اهمال فى مسمار حتى فحتى الداكتات من الداخل نقوم بغسلها عن طريق شركه متخصصه تقوم به بواسطه ماكينه غسيل متخصصه فى غسيل الداكت من الداخل و اما الكلادنج و الفوستر و القامفز فيتم دهان و تغيير فوستر كل 6 اشهر و فنى الداكت بيظبط الكلادنج او يغيره 
فرق كبير فى التكلفه بس صدقونى لو كل مقاول راعى ضميره و التزم بالخامات و جاب فنيين محترفين و هم موجودين بمصر بكثره و كسب قليل هنلاقى الشغل ليه طعم تانى خالص و التشطيب كمان من جوه و بره 
معلش طولت عليكم و رمضان كريم


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 أغسطس 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> :75:فعلا صورة خير من ألف كلمة :75:
> 
> لا أعرف لماذا لم يتم تثبيت هذا الموضوع ؟ !!! :87:
> هذا الموضوع لوحده يشكل مدرسة بحد ذاتها ، أتمنى لو يثبت هذا الموضوع و يتم المشاركة فيه من قبل بقية الأعضاء . :84:


 
ياه يا صابر بيه ....

انت مش عارف ليه لماذا لا يتم تثبيت الموضوع ؟؟؟

الاجابة يا صديقي و بمنتهى البساطة لانك في منتدى المهندسين العرب .



mottohotto قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع جميل جدا بس الشغل بصراحه مزعلنى جدا جدا و من الواضح ان اللى بينفذ كفنى او عامل لا يملك اى خبر ه و يعرف معنى كلمه ميزان مايه او متر و لا حتى استعان بالرسم الهندسى بصراحه مستوى الشغل يحزن
> انا سافرت من مطار برج العرب من شهرين و مطار القاهره الجديد من سنه ولاقيت شركه اوراسكوم هى اللى عامله الانشائات و الشغل بتاع برج العرب و لاقيته من بره بصراحه حلو اوى و منظره زى الفل
> بس بعد ما شوفت الشغل من جوه كده تيقنت ان مستوى العمل و الانشائات و الصيانه ما زالت دون المستوى و ده طبعا ناتج عن عوامل كتير و هى تخفيض سعر التكلفه على شان ترسى عليك المناقصه و كمان الشركه بتشترى خامات رخيصه و العماله منهم ما هو ماهر و منهم ما هو غير ماهر و منهم فنيين و لكن غير مدربين لبخل الشركات على الفنيين فى الاجور و اعطائهم دورات تدريبيه
> ...


 
الله يكرمك يا mottohotto;2318215 ...

وشكرا على مشاركتك البناءة الفعالة


----------



## محمد شافع (15 أغسطس 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> :75:فعلا صورة خير من ألف كلمة :75:
> 
> لا أعرف لماذا لم يتم تثبيت هذا الموضوع ؟ !!! :87:
> هذا الموضوع لوحده يشكل مدرسة بحد ذاتها ، أتمنى لو يثبت هذا الموضوع و يتم المشاركة فيه من قبل بقية الأعضاء . :84:



والله حقيقة الموضوع يستحق التثبيت لكن هنعمل ايه علينا بالصبر 
وربنا يباركلك يا بشمهندس سامر ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 أغسطس 2011)

محمد شافع قال:


> والله حقيقة الموضوع يستحق التثبيت لكن هنعمل ايه علينا بالصبر
> وربنا يباركلك يا بشمهندس سامر ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 

يا صبر أيوب ....

ليك و حشة يا أبو شافع و الله و ايه أخبار اسكندرية و الاسكندرانية على حسك


----------



## محمد شافع (15 أغسطس 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> يا صبر أيوب ....
> 
> ليك و حشة يا أبو شافع و الله و ايه أخبار اسكندرية و الاسكندرانية على حسك



والله انت اوحش (ولا هي بتتقال ازاي) والاسكندرية واهلها بيسلموا عليك (قصدي معنويا يعني )
اما بخصوص تثبيت الموضوع فمش هيفيدك غير صبر ايوب


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (15 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على كل صورك ياباش مهندس سامر السعدني وطبعا نتمنى لكل التوفيق والنجاح في حياتك العملية والمهنية


----------



## صابر الحناجره (16 أغسطس 2011)

أخي سامر ما الفرق بين أن يكون الموضوع مثبت أو غير مثبت ؟ :81:
حسب إعتقادي من الناحية العملية هو أن الموضوع المثبت يكون دائما في الصفحة الأولى ، و أيضا توضع بجانبه كلمة (مثبت) ، صحيح أن كلمة (مثبت) ستجلب عدد مشاهدات أكبر ، لكنني أخي أؤمن بأن مهندسينا الكرام عندهم من الذكاء القدر الكافي ليميزوا الموضوع الجيد من العنوان ، و من يريد أن يتعلم سيقوم بجولة على مواضيع الصفحة الأولى على الأقل ، فأقترح عليك أخي أن تقوم بتثبيت موضوعك بنفسك .
كيف ؟؟؟ 

بأن تقوم بين فترة و أخرى بإضافة جديدة للموضوع ، بالطبع سيتفاعل الكثير من الأعضاء و سيبقى الموضوع في الصفحة الأولى - حيث يستحق - ، سأحاول أن أضيف صور ، ليس لدي الكثير للأسف ، لكنني سأحاول ، لكنني ليس لدي خبرة فنية كافية في إدراج الصور ضمن المشاركة كما تفعل ، أعتقد أنك قمت في إحدى المشاركات بشرح العملية ، سأحاول أن أتبع طريقتك ، و إن لم أنجح سأحاول إرفاق الصور ضمن ملف .
تقبل خالص إحترامي أخ سامر ، جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع العظيم يا قائد . :1:


----------



## صابر الحناجره (16 أغسطس 2011)

هذه صورة لتوصيلة فلكسيبل دكت مع بلينم

http://www.4shared.com/folder/j8KPw5bu/_online.html


----------



## صابر الحناجره (16 أغسطس 2011)

لم تنجح محاولتي في إدراج الصور مباشرة :57: ضمن المشاركة على طريقتك مهندس سامر  ، على كل حال هذا ملف مرفق ، وهو لصور لموقع يعمل به أحد أصدقائي .

و التعليق هو كالآتي :
أولا : لم يتم إستخدام أي ( فوليوم دامبر ) في الدكت ، وبالتالي كيف ستتم معايرة كميات الهواء المخصصة لكل ( دفيوزر ) .
ثانيا : تم توصيل كل ( بلينم ) ب( فليكسبل دكت ) واحد فقط في الوسط ، و مباشرة من الجهة المقابلة لل( دفيوسر ) و ليس من الجانب العلوي لل( بلينم )، و بالتالي سينتج ضجيج و صوت مرتفع لخروج الهواء من ( الدفيوزر ) ، و ذلك بسبب تركز خروج الهواء من منطقة وسط ال( دفيوزر ) و عدم توزيعها بإنسجام على كامل مساحة ال( دفيوزر ) ، و الأفضل هو إستخدام أكثر من ( فليكسبل دكت ) موزعة على ال( بلينم ) و توصيلها من الجانب العلوي لل( بلينم ) .


----------



## zanitty (16 أغسطس 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> أخي سامر ما الفرق بين أن يكون الموضوع مثبت أو غير مثبت ؟ :81:
> حسب إعتقادي من الناحية العملية هو أن الموضوع المثبت يكون دائما في الصفحة الأولى ، و أيضا توضع بجانبه كلمة (مثبت) ، صحيح أن كلمة (مثبت) ستجلب عدد مشاهدات أكبر ، لكنني أخي أؤمن بأن مهندسينا الكرام عندهم من الذكاء القدر الكافي ليميزوا الموضوع الجيد من العنوان ، و من يريد أن يتعلم سيقوم بجولة على مواضيع الصفحة الأولى على الأقل ، فأقترح عليك أخي أن تقوم بتثبيت موضوعك بنفسك .
> كيف ؟؟؟
> 
> ...





صابر الحناجره قال:


> هذه صورة لتوصيلة فلكسيبل دكت مع بلينم
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/folder/j8KPw5bu/_online.html





صابر الحناجره قال:


> لم تنجح محاولتي في إدراج الصور مباشرة :57: ضمن المشاركة على طريقتك مهندس سامر  ، على كل حال هذا ملف مرفق ، وهو لصور لموقع يعمل به أحد أصدقائي .
> 
> و التعليق هو كالآتي :
> أولا : لم يتم إستخدام أي ( فوليوم دامبر ) في الدكت ، وبالتالي كيف ستتم معايرة كميات الهواء المخصصة لكل ( دفيوزر ) .
> ثانيا : تم توصيل كل ( بلينم ) ب( فليكسبل دكت ) واحد فقط في الوسط ، و مباشرة من الجهة المقابلة لل( دفيوسر ) و ليس من الجانب العلوي لل( بلينم )، و بالتالي سينتج ضجيج و صوت مرتفع لخروج الهواء من ( الدفيوزر ) ، و ذلك بسبب تركز خروج الهواء من منطقة وسط ال( دفيوزر ) و عدم توزيعها بإنسجام على كامل مساحة ال( دفيوزر ) ، و الأفضل هو إستخدام أكثر من ( فليكسبل دكت ) موزعة على ال( بلينم ) و توصيلها من الجانب العلوي لل( بلينم ) .


صديقى العزيز 


اذهب الى موقع www.0zz0.com
قم برفع الصوره التى تود ادراجها 
بعد نهايه الرفع ستجد خانه اسمها نسخ كود للمنتديات 

فقط انسخ الرابط و قم بلصقه هنا فى امشاركتك و بعد اعتماد المشاركه او معاينتها ستجد ان الرابط تحول الى صوره
انصح بعمل حساب على هذا الموقع و من ثم رفع صورك داخل الحساب حتى لا يتم ازالتها بعد مرور سنه لان الصور المرفوعه من اعضاء غير مسجلين يتم ازالتها بعد سنه و بالتالى فان الموضوع بعد سنه سيصبح غير مفيد و نحن لا نريد ذلك بل نريد ان يظل الموضوع صدقه جاريه لنا 

ملحوظه 

بعض الصور بعد رفعها لا تنجح العمليه و ذلك لكبر حجم الصوره فيمكنك حينها الدخول الى اى برنامج معالجه صور ( وليكن الرسام البسيط المدمج مع الوندوز ) و قم بتصغير مقياس الصوره شيئا فشيئا و المحاوله مره ثانيه حتى تنجح العمليه 

التصغير فى برنامج الرسام (او التكبير) يتم عن طريق ضغط ctrl + w


----------



## mohamedtop (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخى سامر الموضوع بجد اكثر من رائع ومفيد جدا وعلى فكرة انا متابعة وابحث فى صفحات المنتدى حتى اصل اليه يعنى لايهم اذا كان الموضوع مثبت ام لا وذلك لان الموضوع الجيد
يجذب اى شخص اى كان ترتيب هذا الموضوع جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك والسلام عليكم


----------



## الجندى المهندس (16 أغسطس 2011)

كل سنه وانتو طيبين


----------



## صابر الحناجره (16 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ العزيز اللواء zanitty :56:

جزاك الله كل خير ، و الله إنك أنت - بالإضافة إلى كم عضو أخرين  - أحد أسباب إنجذابي لهذا الملتقى ، و أجزم أنني لست الوحيد .
غدا إن شاء الله سأجرب حسب إرشاداتك ، فالصور موجودة على جهازي في العمل .


----------



## zanitty (16 أغسطس 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> الأخ العزيز اللواء zanitty :56:
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير ، و الله إنك أنت - بالإضافة إلى كم عضو أخرين  - أحد أسباب إنجذابي لهذا الملتقى ، و أجزم أنني لست الوحيد .
> غدا إن شاء الله سأجرب حسب إرشاداتك ، فالصور موجودة على جهازي في العمل . :d


شرف لى ان انا اكون انا - بالاضافه لكم عضو اخرين - سبب فى جذب احد المواهب العبقريه فاانا شخصيا استفدت من معلوماتك الكثير


----------



## zanitty (16 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخواننا فايده تثبيت الموضوع مش هتظهر دلوقتى لكن كمان كام سنه لما المشاركات تقل فى الموضوع و يبقى فيه اعضاء جدد لا يعرفون الاعضاء القدامى و لا يعرفون عن هذا الموضوع و حينها سيتوارى جثمان هذا الموضوع فى غيابات الجب بين صفحات هذا الملتقى للاسف


----------



## احمد بيو (16 أغسطس 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> يا عم أحمد انت الي هاتشرحلنا بعد كده ...
> 
> 
> اما بالنسبة لمواسير الووتر سبلاي ان شاء الله ها حاول احط الجدول بتاع المسافات الي ما بين السببورت


ازيك ياهندسة عامل ايه حمد الله علي سلامتك وحشتنا والله .انا تلميذك وحضرتك استاذي ولايليق اشرح وحضرتك موجود واساتذنا الكرام ربنا يكرمنا ويتقبل منا صيامنا


----------



## صابر الحناجره (16 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> شرف لى ان انا اكون انا - بالاضافه لكم عضو اخرين - سبب فى جذب احد المواهب العبقريه فاانا شخصيا استفدت من معلوماتك الكثير


 
ده الشرف ليه يا سيادة اللواء ، زادك الله علما فوق علمك وتواضعك . :34:


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 أغسطس 2011)

يا سبحان الله ....

يعني هو ما كانش ينفع يمشي الكابل تراي فوق الدكت ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

طبعا الكابل تراي ده هايشيل يجي خمس او ست كابلات 

ده غير انهم هنا في مصر ما بيلتزموش بالكود و بيلزقوا الكابلات في بعض( كأنهم راكبين ميكروباص ) 

و لو المشروع فقر و العزل حصله حاجة و حصل كونديساشن ....

يا ترى ايه الي هايحصل


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 أغسطس 2011)

و دي صورة هدية من الأخ الحبيب النشيط صابر الحناجرة ....

و التعليق هو كالآتي :
 لم يتم إستخدام أي ( فوليوم دامبر ) في الدكت ، وبالتالي كيف ستتم معايرة كميات الهواء المخصصة لكل ( دفيوزر )


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 أغسطس 2011)

و دي الصورة رقم 2 من م. صابر...

التعليق : 

تم توصيل كل ( بلينم ) ب( فليكسبل دكت ) واحد فقط في الوسط ، و مباشرة من الجهة المقابلة لل( دفيوسر ) و ليس من الجانب العلوي لل( بلينم )، و بالتالي سينتج ضجيج و صوت مرتفع لخروج الهواء من ( الدفيوزر ) ، و ذلك بسبب تركز خروج الهواء من منطقة وسط ال( دفيوزر ) و عدم توزيعها بإنسجام على كامل مساحة ال( دفيوزر ) ، و الأفضل هو إستخدام أكثر من ( فليكسبل دكت ) موزعة على ال( بلينم ) و توصيلها من الجانب العلوي لل( بلينم ) .


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 أغسطس 2011)

1 - ايه الاوفسيت التلاتيني المحترم 
ده ......
2- البيل ماوث اهو يا 2012 و الناس الفريش جراديوت


----------



## zanitty (17 أغسطس 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> و دي الصورة رقم 2 من م. صابر...
> 
> التعليق :
> 
> تم توصيل كل ( بلينم ) ب( فليكسبل دكت ) واحد فقط في الوسط ، و مباشرة من الجهة المقابلة لل( دفيوسر ) و ليس من الجانب العلوي لل( بلينم )، و بالتالي سينتج ضجيج و صوت مرتفع لخروج الهواء من ( الدفيوزر ) ، و ذلك بسبب تركز خروج الهواء من منطقة وسط ال( دفيوزر ) و عدم توزيعها بإنسجام على كامل مساحة ال( دفيوزر ) ، و الأفضل هو إستخدام أكثر من ( فليكسبل دكت ) موزعة على ال( بلينم ) و توصيلها من الجانب العلوي لل( بلينم ) .


 هى ماسوره الحريق ماشيه جوه الفلكسبل و اللا انا اللى عجزت و نظرى ضعف


----------



## صابر الحناجره (17 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> هى ماسوره الحريق ماشيه جوه الفلكسبل و اللا انا اللى عجزت و نظرى ضعف


 
لا يا سيادة اللوا zanitty ماسورة الحريق ماشيه بين الكاميرا و الفلكسبل ، عشان كده حصل لسيادتك خداع بصر  ، بس إطمن سيادتك نظرك ستة ع ستة و إنت شيخ الشباب ، و آخر إحصائية بتؤول إن 99.99% من اللأعضاء المتميزين حصلهم نفس خداع البصر :7: ، إطمن يا باشا كل حاجة تمام . :77:


----------



## صابر الحناجره (17 أغسطس 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> يا سبحان الله ....
> 
> يعني هو ما كانش ينفع يمشي الكابل تراي فوق الدكت ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
وأيضا يوجد إنبوب حريق و إنبوب آخر لونه أخضر على ما أعتقد - الرام بتاعت الألوان ضاربة عندي - فوق الكيبل تراي .
لكن لدي سؤال ، لا أرى أي ( دفيوسر ) مركب على الدكت ، أم إنها ستركب لاحقا بعد عمل قطع في العزل ؟


----------



## zanitty (17 أغسطس 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> لا يا سيادة اللوا zanitty ماسورة الحريق ماشيه بين الكاميرا و الفلكسبل ، عشان كده حصل لسيادتك خداع بصر  ، بس إطمن سيادتك نظرك ستة ع ستة و إنت شيخ الشباب ، و آخر إحصائية بتؤول إن 99.99% من اللأعضاء المتميزين حصلهم نفس خداع البصر :7: ، إطمن يا باشا كل حاجة تمام . :77:


:80:


----------



## صابر الحناجره (17 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> :80:


 
 :87: :4:

:84:


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 أغسطس 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> وأيضا يوجد إنبوب حريق و إنبوب آخر لونه أخضر على ما أعتقد - الرام بتاعت الألوان ضاربة عندي - فوق الكيبل تراي .
> لكن لدي سؤال ، لا أرى أي ( دفيوسر ) مركب على الدكت ، أم إنها ستركب لاحقا بعد عمل قطع في العزل ؟


 


لسة ها يفتح يا ريس


----------



## صابر الحناجره (18 أغسطس 2011)

وهذه صورة لتوصيلات ال FCU 
​


----------



## صابر الحناجره (18 أغسطس 2011)

وهذه butterfly valve مستخدم في نظام تكييف بالمياه المثلجة​


----------



## صابر الحناجره (18 أغسطس 2011)

وهذه لصمام معايرة DRV لنفس النظام السابق​


----------



## صابر الحناجره (18 أغسطس 2011)

ولا أنسى الدعاء للإخوة سامر و اللواء zanitty على تعليمهم لنا كيفية تنزيل الصور على المشاركة ، جزاهم الله كل خير .


----------



## علاء يوسف (18 أغسطس 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 أغسطس 2011)

وهذه لصمام معايرة drv لنفس النظام السابق 

( دي الصورة من الاخ صابر بس أنا قولت اصغرها ... و التعليق فوق )







​


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 أغسطس 2011)

وهذه butterfly valve مستخدم في نظام تكييف بالمياه المثلجة​


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 أغسطس 2011)

وهذه صورة لتوصيلات ال fcu ​ 

( تسلملنا يا عم صابر ... يا جماعة لازم تشكروا الراجل ... تاعب نفسه و الله ...على العموم 

أنا بشكرك شكر جزيل يا بش مهندس صابر الحناجرة ... نيابة عن المنتدى كله ...)


----------



## صابر الحناجره (18 أغسطس 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> وهذه صورة لتوصيلات ال fcu ​
> 
> 
> ( تسلملنا يا عم صابر ... يا جماعة لازم تشكروا الراجل ... تاعب نفسه و الله ...على العموم
> ...


 

الله يسلم إيديك إخي العزيز سامر على هذه التحسينات على الصور ، شغل فنان :63: ، يا سلام عليك ، ما شاء الله لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .

إنت تشكرني ؟!! :8:
نحن اللذين يجب علينا شكرك ، فهذا موضوعك ، و كلنا إستفدنا منه ، و المشاركة في هذا الموضوع الرائع هي واجب على كل من يمتلك صورة يشارك فيها إخوانه .

أود أن أضيف ، في صورة توصيلات ال FCU تظهر أنابيب نحاسية معزولة ، هذه الأنابيب تابعة لنظام تزويد المبنى بالمياه وليست متصلة مع ال FCU ، كما نشاهد يظهر في الصورة الوصلتان المرنتان المصنوعتان من المطاط - لونهما أسود - ، و كذلك نشاهد أيضا المصفاة ( Strainer ) و أداة التخلص من الهواء من النظام AAV .


----------



## صابر الحناجره (18 أغسطس 2011)

أخي سامر كيف نقوم بتصغير الصور ؟ و كيف تضيف للصور أسهم توضيحية و أرقام ؟
جزاك الله خيرا مقدما.


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 أغسطس 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> أخي سامر كيف نقوم بتصغير الصور ؟ و كيف تضيف للصور أسهم توضيحية و أرقام ؟
> جزاك الله خيرا مقدما.


 

بص يا سيدي ....

انا عامة أشتغلت حوالي تلات سنين ببرامج جرافيك كوريل و فوتو بينت و فري هاند و فوفتو شوب و غيره

فالموضوع بالنسبة ليه بيبقى سهل ....بس بيتهيألي ان البرامج دي بتحتاج تعليم لفترة .

 ( على فكرة ....الصور الي فاتت كلها كنت باستخدم كوريل درو اكس 3 و فوتو بينت )


المهم بالنسبة ليك .... بتهيألي زانتي كان قالك في مشاركة قبل كده ان ممكن تصغر الصورة على برنامج الرسام البسيط ( اذا كنت انا فاكر اسمه صح )



يا


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 أغسطس 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> بص يا سيدي ....
> 
> انا عامة أشتغلت حوالي تلات سنين ببرامج جرافيك كوريل و فوتو بينت و فري هاند و فوفتو شوب و غيره
> 
> ...


 



بقولك يا باشا 

حطلي اي صورة انت عايز تحطها و قولي التعليق زي ما عملنا قبل كده لان انا ( بفضل ربي عليا سريع جدا في الصور و هااختصر عليك و قت كتير اوي )


----------



## صابر الحناجره (18 أغسطس 2011)

نعم أخي سامر ، في وقت سابق حاولت أن أرفع الصور من برنامج الرسام لكن المحاولة لم تنجح ، و كان موقع الرفع يخبرني أن الصور معطوبة ، لذلك حاولت اليوم أن أرفع الصور مباشرة كما هي من الملف و الحمد لله نجحت المحاولة .


----------



## احمد بيو (19 أغسطس 2011)

ازيك يااستاذي ممكن اعرف ماهو البيل ماوس وشويه معلومات عنه


----------



## zanitty (19 أغسطس 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> نعم أخي سامر ، في وقت سابق حاولت أن أرفع الصور من برنامج الرسام لكن المحاولة لم تنجح ، و كان موقع الرفع يخبرني أن الصور معطوبة ، لذلك حاولت اليوم أن أرفع الصور مباشرة كما هي من الملف و الحمد لله نجحت المحاولة .


الموقع كان بيقول لك الصور معطوبه لانك لما بتشتغل فى الرسام بتعمل save على الامتداد ال default بتاع البرنامج اللى هو png و ده مش مقبول فى الموقع خصوصا وو فى النت عموما 
لما تيجى تعمل حفظ للصوره اختار صيغه الامتداد Jpg و كمل حياتك بشكل طبيعى


----------



## صابر الحناجره (19 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> الموقع كان بيقول لك الصور معطوبه لانك لما بتشتغل فى الرسام بتعمل save على الامتداد ال default بتاع البرنامج اللى هو png و ده مش مقبول فى الموقع خصوصا وو فى النت عموما
> لما تيجى تعمل حفظ للصوره اختار صيغه الامتداد Jpg و كمل حياتك بشكل طبيعى


 
جزاك الله خير يا سيادة اللوا zanitty و أدامك ذخرا للجميع ، في المرة القادمة سأحاول بهذه الطريقة إن شاء الله .  :84::56: 
:81: 
:84::84::84:


----------



## صابر الحناجره (19 أغسطس 2011)

احمد بيو قال:


> ازيك يااستاذي ممكن اعرف ماهو البيل ماوس وشويه معلومات عنه


 
إسمح لي أن أتطفل عليك أستاذ سامر و أن أجيب على هذا السؤال 

البيل ماوث هي قطعة تشبه فم الجرس و من هنا جاء إسمها ، و وظيفتها هي السماح للهواء بالدخول للدكت بشكل إنسيابي منتظم و غير مضطرب ، مما يقلل المفاقيد في الضغط على مدخل الدكت ، و تجدر الإشارة إلى و جود قطعة مشابهة لها نستخدمها في خزانات المياه على مدخل خط السحب ، و أحيانا نستخدم ما يشبه ال( بيل ماوث ) أيضا على مخرج الهواء أي على نقطة رمي الهواء من الدكت في حالة رمي الهواء بدون إستخدام ( دفيوزر ) ، و ذلك لنفس السبب أي لتقليل المفاقيد .


----------



## احمد بيو (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك ياهندسة عايز اعرف هل تفرق عن البلينيوم بوكس ومالفرق بينهم لو مختلفين والبيل ماوس يتم توصيلها بين ايه امامها وخلفها هل تركب علي فتحة الماكينة السبلاي


----------



## صابر الحناجره (19 أغسطس 2011)

إنتظرني أخي أحمد ، غدا إن شاء الله سأرفق رسومات توضيحية لكل منها .


----------



## احمد بيو (19 أغسطس 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> إنتظرني أخي أحمد ، غدا إن شاء الله سأرفق رسومات توضيحية لكل منها .


شكرا لك ياهندسة ربنا يكرمك ياهندسة ويجازيك خيرااااا


----------



## سامر السعدني (19 أغسطس 2011)

احمد بيو قال:


> شكرا لك ياهندسة عايز اعرف هل تفرق عن البلينيوم بوكس ومالفرق بينهم لو مختلفين والبيل ماوس يتم توصيلها بين ايه امامها وخلفها هل تركب علي فتحة الماكينة السبلاي


 

بص يا سيدي \

اولا البيل ماوث زي ما الاخ صابر قال 
تاني حاجة على ما الاخ صابر يرجعلك 
عايز اعرفك حاجة ,,, ان في طريقتين لسحب الراجع من الاماكن المكيفة 

اول طريقة الي هي الي انا وريتهالك في الصورة .... با ستخدم المنطقة الي فوق السقف الساقط كله و اعمله كأنه بلينم 
و طبعا جريلات الراجع لا بيبقى عليها رقبة و لا فلكسبل و لا ريجيد دكت و لا غيره 


اما الطريقة التانية ... ان بسحب الراجع من الجريلة على طول على الدكت على المكنة 

الطريقة الاولى بيخافوا لحسن لو ماسورة فينت اتكسرت هتبقى ليلة مطينة بطين و الناس هاتفتكر انها قاعدة في الجمعية العمومية للصرف الصحي ....





احمد بيو قال:


> شكرا لك ياهندسة عايز اعرف هل تفرق عن البلينيوم بوكس ومالفرق بينهم لو مختلفين والبيل ماوس يتم توصيلها بين ايه امامها وخلفها هل تركب علي فتحة الماكينة السبلاي


 
يا صديقى العزيز البل ماوث الي راكب عليه واير مش بيبقى متوصل عادي على دكت راجع و بعد كده على البلينم الي انا باجمع فيه كمية الهواء الراجع مع الفريش علشان نبتدي دورة التبريد بالمرور على الكويل و مش عارف ايه ,,,,,,


----------



## mechanic power (19 أغسطس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## احمد بيو (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا يامهندس صابر والمهندس سامر معني الكلام لو بسحب الراجع من مكان بواسطة السقف الساقط ودكت الراجع غير متصل بالدفيوزر واقف علي اول المكان خلال فتحة في حائط عند الدخول المكان يتم عمل البيل ماوس عبارة عن وصلة مسلوب عرضة اكبر من مقاس دكت الراجع لكي عندما نضع عليها سلك شبك سوف تقل المساحة الذي يرجع فيها الهواء للماكينة وبالتالي هيحدث فقد في الضغط ودوامات وبالتالي بعمل البيل ماوس لكي اتلاشي ماسبق وعرض البيل ماوس هل 1.5 من عرض الدكت الاساسي وطولها المسلوب كم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وكل عام وانتم بخير 00
*


----------



## صابر الحناجره (20 أغسطس 2011)

احمد بيو قال:


> شكرا يامهندس صابر والمهندس سامر معني الكلام لو بسحب الراجع من مكان بواسطة السقف الساقط ودكت الراجع غير متصل بالدفيوزر واقف علي اول المكان خلال فتحة في حائط عند الدخول المكان يتم عمل البيل ماوس عبارة عن وصلة مسلوب عرضة اكبر من مقاس دكت الراجع لكي عندما نضع عليها سلك شبك سوف تقل المساحة الذي يرجع فيها الهواء للماكينة وبالتالي هيحدث فقد في الضغط ودوامات وبالتالي بعمل البيل ماوس لكي اتلاشي ماسبق وعرض البيل ماوس هل 1.5 من عرض الدكت الاساسي وطولها المسلوب كم


 
السلام عليكم
أخ أحمد هذا هو ال ( بلينم بوكس )





و كما ترى ، فهو متصل من جهة مع (الدفيوزر ) و من جهة أخرى - من الفتحة الدائرية في الصورة - يتم توصيله مع ( الفلكسيبل دكت )


----------



## صابر الحناجره (20 أغسطس 2011)

وهذه رسومات توضيحية تبين كل من ( البلينم ) و ( البيل ماوث ) و ( البلينم بوكس ) 







و هي موجودة على شكل أوتوكاد في الملف المرفق .
أيضا سأضيف ملف مرفق يحتوي على جداول سماكنا لمعامل حسابات المفاقيد في الضغط على توصيلات الدكت ، ستجد صفحة ( البيل ماوث ) في صفحة رقم 6.36


----------



## صابر الحناجره (20 أغسطس 2011)

احمد بيو قال:


> شكرا يامهندس صابر والمهندس سامر معني الكلام لو بسحب الراجع من مكان بواسطة السقف الساقط ودكت الراجع غير متصل بالدفيوزر واقف علي اول المكان خلال فتحة في حائط عند الدخول المكان يتم عمل البيل ماوس عبارة عن وصلة مسلوب عرضة اكبر من مقاس دكت الراجع لكي عندما نضع عليها سلك شبك سوف تقل المساحة الذي يرجع فيها الهواء للماكينة وبالتالي هيحدث فقد في الضغط ودوامات وبالتالي بعمل البيل ماوس لكي اتلاشي ماسبق وعرض البيل ماوس هل 1.5 من عرض الدكت الاساسي وطولها المسلوب كم


 
أخ أحمد الغرض من ( البيل ماوث ) ليس للتعويض عن النقصان في مساحة الفتحة بسبب إستخدام سلك شبك ، فحتى لو لم تستخدم سلك شبك سيكون لديك مفاقيد عالية نسبيا - حسب السرعة - بسبب دخول الهواء بشكل غير منتظم ، لاحظ من جداول سماكنا كيف أن إستخدام ( بيل ماوث ) بنصف قطر 0.12% من قطر الدكت سيقلل المفاقيد إلى السدس تقريبا ، وهذا شيئ ممتاز .
بالنسبة لأبعاد ( البيل ماوث ) تستطيع أن تستخدم مدى واسع من الأبعاد حسب ما يتوفر لديك من متسع في المكان و حسب ما تحتاج أنت أن تقلل المفاقيد ، فكلما إحتجت أن تقلل المفاقيد أكثر يجب عليك أن تستخدم ( البيل ماوث ) ذات نصف قطر أكبر ، أنظر لجداول سماكنا سترى رسومات توضيحية ممتازة ، و إذا إحتجت أن تعرف كيفية القيام بحسابات مفاقيد الضغط على الدكت إذهب للمشاركة التالية :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t276588.html


----------



## سامر السعدني (20 أغسطس 2011)

يلا حد من المهندسين الفريش جراديوت يقوليني ايه نوع السيستم الي في الصورة؟؟؟؟؟؟


و ايه هي أسماء الحاجات الي عليها أرقام و ايه وظيفتهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


طبعا لو ما فيش حد من الفريش جاوب ممكن اي حد يجاوب و الي هايجاوب صح هاديعلوا في ليلة و ترية من ليالي العشر و يمكن تطلع ليلة القدر .... مين عارف .....


----------



## سامر السعدني (20 أغسطس 2011)

ايه يا بني الاسبكت رشيو الضايعة دي ...

ايه لازمتها ما ربنا موسعها علينا ...


الواحد بيشوف حاجات غريبة في المشاريع ....


----------



## احمد بيو (21 أغسطس 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> يلا حد من المهندسين الفريش جراديوت يقوليني ايه نوع السيستم الي في الصورة؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> و ايه هي أسماء الحاجات الي عليها أرقام و ايه وظيفتهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



ازيك ياهندسة بالنسبة للصورة هي (zone control valve) يتم وضعها علي كل فرع يغطي منطقة معينة التفاصيل بقي
1- gate valveمن نوع out side screw with tamper switch ويسمي (indicating valve) وظيفتة -يتحكم في تدفق الماء وبه حساس tamper switch متصل بلوحة انذار لو اي شخص لعب الفلف يعطي انذار 
2-مش عارف السهم بيشير الي ايه
3-check valve او non return valve وظيفتة يسمح المرور للمياه في اتجاه واحد مثلا عندما اغسل الرايزر الاساسي هفرغ الماء الي فيه وبالتالي الضغط هيقل فالمياه الموجودة بالفرع هترجع للخلف الي الرايزر وبالتالي هذا الفلف سوف يمنعها
4-flow switch او alarm valve وظيفتة يعطي انذار عند حدوث حريق اثناء مرور الماء عليه في المواسير
5- مش عارف


----------



## احمد بيو (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اين انت يامهندس سامر ومهندس صابر الوووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## صابر الحناجره (31 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد بيو قال:


> اين انت يامهندس سامر ومهندس صابر الوووووووووووووووووووووووووو


 
أنا هنا أخي أحمد

آسف لهذا الرد المتأخر , لكنني في وقت كتابتك لهذه المشاركة كنت أقضي فترة الإجازة ، و نادرا ما كنت أدخل للملتقى .

على أية حال ، أعتقد أن الرقم 2 في المشاركة السابقة يشير إلى مربط تثبيت الإنبوب ، هذا ما أعتقده ، وننتظر التأكيد أو النفي من صاحب الصورة المهندس العزيز سامر الذي غاب عنا لفترة طويلة ، نتمنى أن يكون غيابه لخير . :34:


----------



## صابر الحناجره (31 أكتوبر 2011)

و الآن نتابع موضوعنا مع صور جديدة و ننتظر تعليقاتكم 

1- هذه صورة لإنبوب مياه مثلجة رأيسي بقطر 1200مم 
http://www8.0zz0.com/2011/10/31/20/777817196.jpg


----------



## صابر الحناجره (31 أكتوبر 2011)

آسف لم تظهر الصورة ، سأعيد المحاولة 

http://www.0zz0.com


 

ملاحظة : تم رفع الإنبوب عن الأرض بشكل منحنى و ذلك لإفساح المجال لإنبوب صرف صحي بالمرور من تحت إنبوب المياه المثلجة ، إنبوب الصرف الصحي سيقطع نفق الخدمات بالعرض .

بالمناسبة هذه الصورة ألتقطت داخل نفق الخدمات لأحد المشاريع .

يتبع .....


----------



## صابر الحناجره (31 أكتوبر 2011)

وهذه صورة ثانية من نفس المكان 



 


هذا الإنبوب يمتد بطول أكثر من 1000 متر ، يجري بإستقامة موازيا لجدران النفق كما في الصورة ، و الإنحناء الوحيد هو الذي يظهر في الصورة السابقة .
هل من تعليق لأي أحد على الصورتين السابقتين . 
أين هو الخطأ .


----------



## احمد بيو (1 نوفمبر 2011)

منور باهندسة الحمد الله علي سلامتك وحشتنا مواضيعك وردودك عقبال المهندس سامر يارب يكون بخير 
بالنسبة للصوررمش هي تحتوي علي خطا!!


----------



## محمد الزناتى (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م/بناء الغربية (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا غالي بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## صابر الحناجره (1 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد بيو قال:


> منور باهندسة الحمد الله علي سلامتك وحشتنا مواضيعك وردودك عقبال المهندس سامر يارب يكون بخير
> بالنسبة للصوررمش هي تحتوي علي خطا!!


 
الله يسلمك يا أحمد يا غالي ، هذا من ذوقك ، و أقول معك : آمين بالنسبة لأخينا سامر ، و نتمنى أن يعود للمشاركة بفعالية ، حقيقة هذا الملتقى غابت عنه إحدى النكهات المميزة بغياب أخينا سامر .

و جزاكم الله خيرا إخوتي بناء الغربية و محمد الزناتي .

بالنسبة للأخطاء ، فنعم ، يوجد أخطاء ، وهي : 

1- لا بد لأي إنبوب طويل من وصلات تمدد ، لكي تستوعب التمدد الحراري ، فحتى المباني يتم تزويدها بوصلات تمدد ، و الملاحظ في هذا الإنبوب خلوه من أي وصلة تمدد ، لا أدري هل تم إختراع أنابيب تتكون من مواد لا تتمدد أو تتقلص بالحرارة ، على أية حال سأحاول أن أتقصى الحقيقة ، و إن توصلت لشيء جديد سأخبركم به .

2- نلاحظ في الصورة الأولى - التي تظهر الإنبوب المنحني على شكل قوس - خلو الجزء العلوي من القوس من أية قطعة ، من يعرف أو يتوقع ما هي القطعة التي يمكن أن نضيفها في هذه المنطقة ؟


----------



## صابر الحناجره (1 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد بيو قال:


> منور باهندسة الحمد الله علي سلامتك وحشتنا مواضيعك وردودك عقبال المهندس سامر يارب يكون بخير
> بالنسبة للصوررمش هي تحتوي علي خطا!!


 

الله يسلمك يا أحمد يا غالي ، هذا من ذوقك ، و أقول معك : آمين بالنسبة لأخينا سامر ، و نتمنى أن يعود للمشاركة بفعالية ، حقيقة هذا الملتقى غابت عنه إحدى النكهات المميزة بغياب أخينا سامر .

و جزاكم الله خيرا إخوتي بناء الغربية و محمد الزناتي .

بالنسبة للأخطاء ، فنعم ، يوجد أخطاء ، وهي : 

1- لا بد لأي إنبوب طويل من وصلات تمدد ، لكي تستوعب التمدد الحراري ، فحتى المباني يتم تزويدها بوصلات تمدد ، و الملاحظ في هذا الإنبوب خلوه من أي وصلة تمدد ، لا أدري هل تم إختراع أنابيب تتكون من مواد لا تتمدد أو تتقلص بالحرارة ، على أية حال سأحاول أن أتقصى الحقيقة ، و إن توصلت لشيء جديد سأخبركم به .

2- نلاحظ في الصورة الأولى - التي تظهر الإنبوب المنحني على شكل قوس - خلو الجزء العلوي من القوس من أية قطعة ، من يعرف أو يتوقع ما هي القطعة التي يمكن أن نضيفها في هذه المنطقة ؟


----------



## محمد الزناتى (2 نوفمبر 2011)

goooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## تامر النجار (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*المرفقات بها صورة لوحدة اسبليت تم تركيبها بطريقة غريبة جدا طبعا غير هندسية 

ارجو التعليق
*


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير 

​


----------



## alaly (3 نوفمبر 2011)

(لا تسبوا الدهر فأنا الدهر) .. حديث قدسي .... مينفعش حضرتك تقول الزمن اكل عليها.. وشكرا لتقبل النصح


----------



## محمد الزناتى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

:73::19:


----------



## كونان S (2 مارس 2012)

الف شكر مجهود رائع


----------



## كثمو (2 مارس 2012)

هناك الكثير من المشاكل في الموقع المتعلقة بمشاكل ( coordinate) اتمنى تزويدنا بكتاب او مرجع يتم من خلاله معرفة منسوب كل ماسورة او دكت او كابل تري ومكان تركيب كل واحد منها...وشكرا


----------



## سامر السعدني (11 مارس 2012)

و دي الصورة رقم ........ ( يدينا و يديكوا طولت العمر ....)


انا مش فاهم ايه *التهريج* ده  


المفروض الاستشاري ده و المقاول وجهة الاشراف و المالك كمان ............. *اعدام* في ميدان عام


----------



## سامر السعدني (11 مارس 2012)

ودي صورة للاخ العزيز تامر النجار 

على فكرة الصورة دي من أعجب ما يمكن  


في كتاب للعلامة ابن الجوزي اسمه الحمقى و المغفلين ........


نفسي أعمل كتاب زيه  


طبعا الي *ركب التكييف ده ها يتحط في مقدمة الكتاب * 
 

اكيد صاحب الشقة ما بيشوفشي .......


----------



## سامر السعدني (11 مارس 2012)

احمد بيو قال:


> اين انت يامهندس سامر ومهندس صابر الوووووووووووووووووووووووووو



الوووووووووووووووو

فينك يا أبوحميد ....... 

صابر بيه ............ اين انت ........







صابر الحناجره قال:


> أنا هنا أخي أحمد
> 
> آسف لهذا الرد المتأخر , لكنني في وقت كتابتك لهذه المشاركة كنت أقضي فترة الإجازة ، و نادرا ما كنت أدخل للملتقى .
> 
> على أية حال ، أعتقد أن الرقم 2 في المشاركة السابقة يشير إلى مربط تثبيت الإنبوب ، هذا ما أعتقده ، وننتظر التأكيد أو النفي من صاحب الصورة المهندس العزيز سامر الذي غاب عنا لفترة طويلة ، نتمنى أن يكون غيابه لخير . :34:





زي ما أنت قولت ...........ده وول سبورت ( للفريش جرادويت )


----------



## elomda_5 (12 مارس 2012)

عود احمد يا بشمهندس سامر وفعلا موضوع في غاية الروعة وجزاك الله خيرا انت والقائمين علي المنتدي


----------



## المهندس الحالم (14 مايو 2012)

موضوع جمييييل جدااااا جداااااااا
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## وائل البرعى (14 مايو 2012)

أحاول رفع الصور


----------



## وائل البرعى (14 مايو 2012)




----------



## سامر السعدني (14 مايو 2012)

وائل البرعى قال:


> أحاول رفع الصور





وائل البرعى قال:


>









اهلا بيك يا وائل باشا 
 
منور يا باشا

لو عندك صور و مش عارف ترفعها ابعتلي اللينك بتاعها و انا اكبرها و اروقهالك و انزلهالك و علق انت يا باشا


----------



## nofal (14 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ben_sala7 (14 مايو 2012)

انت نجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## ben_sala7 (14 مايو 2012)

1-os&y
2-hanger
3-non return v
4-tamper switch
5-?????????


سامر السعدني قال:


> يلا حد من المهندسين الفريش جراديوت يقوليني ايه نوع السيستم الي في الصورة؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> و ايه هي أسماء الحاجات الي عليها أرقام و ايه وظيفتهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (14 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (15 مايو 2012)

5-victualic connection


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 مايو 2012)

nofal قال:


> 5-victualic connection



صح يا باشا


----------



## zanitty (15 مايو 2012)

nofal قال:


> 5-victualic connection





سامر السعدني قال:


> صح يا باشا



تصحيح ... و حاشا لله ان يكون من باب التعالى فكلاكما استاذى ... و لكن التصحيح لتوعيه طلاب العلم الجدد 
فيكتولك هو اسم المنتج و ليس اسم الوصله و هو من اشهر الماركات فى هذه الوصلات و معه shurjoint و recomb و Leide 
و جميع هذه الماركات يندرج تحت اسم Steel Grooved Joints Fittings for Fire [email protected] chilled water Piping System
و اسمها جروفد مشتق من طريقه ربطها مع الماسوره (الانبوبه) حيث يتم عمل جروف (تجويف) بواسطه ماكينه مخصصه لذلك فى نهايه طرف كل ماسوره و فى كلا التجويفين يتم تركيب الوصله 
و يوجد منها نوعين 
نوع rigid و غالبا ما يتم استخدامه فى مواسير اطفاء الحريق
و النوع الاخر flexible و يفضل استخدامه فى مواسير الماء المثلج حيث فرق درجه الحراره الكبير بين داخل الماسوره و خارجها قد يؤدى الى تحرك الماسوره حركه طفيفه جدا لا تكاد تكون محسوسه و هذا النوع يسمح بالفعل للماسوره بالحركه البسيطه و قد يغنى فى بعض الحالات عن الوصلات المرنه


----------



## mohamed mech (15 مايو 2012)

سامر السعدني قال:


> ودي صورة للاخ العزيز تامر النجار
> 
> على فكرة الصورة دي من أعجب ما يمكن
> 
> ...



بجد فكرة جامدة موووت و ده اول مرة اعرف ان الاسبلت ممكن يكيف غرفتين فى نفس الوقت
بس ياتر الريموت مع مين


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (15 مايو 2012)

يا جماعة أنا بعتقد أن المشكلة مش في فني التكييف ممكن يكون صاحب البيت بني الجدار الفاصل ده بعد التركيب بفترة ماهو مش معقول يكون فيه حد غبي كده
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (15 مايو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> تصحيح ... و حاشا لله ان يكون من باب التعالى فكلاكما استاذى ... و لكن التصحيح لتوعيه طلاب العلم الجدد
> فيكتولك هو اسم المنتج و ليس اسم الوصله و هو من اشهر الماركات فى هذه الوصلات و معه shurjoint و recomb و Leide
> و جميع هذه الماركات يندرج تحت اسم Steel Grooved Joints Fittings for Fire [email protected] chilled water Piping System
> و اسمها جروفد مشتق من طريقه ربطها مع الماسوره (الانبوبه) حيث يتم عمل جروف (تجويف) بواسطه ماكينه مخصصه لذلك فى نهايه طرف كل ماسوره و فى كلا التجويفين يتم تركيب الوصله
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا أستاذي مهندس زانيتي وتعجبني دائما طريقة عرضك للمعلومة وكنت اتساءل من فترة ماهو الفرق بين طيقة التوصيل الجروف والفكتولية وكنت أظنهم طريقتين ولا أعرف أنها ماركة فلكم الشكر واجزل الله لكم العطاء


----------



## لحن الوفاء (15 مايو 2012)

شركة جزيلا لكل السادة الأعضاء الذين يحاولون جاهدين بوضع كل مالديهم من خبرة في هذا الصرح العظيم وذلك لإفادة كل الاخو. 
ولياملجوظة صغيرة يا هندسة ان اللي بيركب علي خط سحب خزانات المياة عبارة عن ( anti-vortex plate ) وده علشان السرعة بتكون عند خط السجب عالية وبالتالي لو مافيش الجزء ده هيكون هناك شئ شبيه بدوامات المياة عندخط السحب نتيجة لان ضغط السحب بيقل وبالتالي هيحصل تبخر لبعض المياة مما يجعل ذلك سبب رئيسي لحدوث ظاهرة التكهف ( cavitation ).


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 مايو 2012)

رحم الله أخواستاذنا الزميل الصديق و الأخ العزيز المهندس الخبير المعلم / سامر السعدني و جعل مثواه الفردوس الأعلا من الجنة


----------



## zanitty (16 مايو 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> رحم الله استاذنا الزميل الصديق و الأخ العزيز المهندس الخبير المعلم / سامر السعدني و جعل مثواه الفردوس الأعلا من الجنة



عزيزى مهندس صبرى 
الذى توفى هو اخو المهندس سامر 
المهندس سامر و الحمد لله حى يرزق اطال الله فى عمره و رزقه من الخيرات و سيعاود ليكمل معنا ما بداه باذن الله


----------



## nofal (16 مايو 2012)

رحم الله أموات المسلمين .


----------



## سامر السعدني (3 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]
يا ترى مقاول الصاج ده فاكر نفسه مقاول ......يخرب بيت الي علمهالك يا راجل ...


يا ترى المهندس المشرف عليه ده اكيد دفعة 2014 ..... يخربيت الي عينوا في الاشراف

اما بقى الاستشاري ده بقى ........ مش عارف اقول عليه ايه ......

اكيد المقاول ماسك عليه زلة .....


ماحدش يقولي بعد كدة سماكنا و لا اشري و لا كود و لا العك ده


----------



## عاطف 58 (3 يونيو 2012)

مهندس / سامر السعدني - بالله عليك إيه دي - هل هي وحدة مناوله وعملها باي باص أو فرع منه فرع من خط التغذية - وإيه اللي وراه ده والعياز بالله فليكسيبل - ورافعها علي ايه - واللهي مش بضحك مش قادر أتخيلها - وهو ده كوع بس بالله عليك ماتبخلش عليا بالرد .


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يونيو 2012)

عاطف 58 قال:


> مهندس / سامر السعدني - بالله عليك إيه دي - هل هي وحدة مناوله وعملها باي باص أو فرع منه فرع من خط التغذية - وإيه اللي وراه ده والعياز بالله فليكسيبل - ورافعها علي ايه - واللهي مش بضحك مش قادر أتخيلها - وهو ده كوع بس بالله عليك ماتبخلش عليا بالرد .



للاسف يا هندسة ........... هي فعلا وحدة مناولة......

ياريت انت تقولي هو الراجع بتاع المكنة دي فين......يا ترى هل هو الفليكسبل و العياذ بالله ......

و ايه رايك يا عاطف بيه في الفلوور سبوررت ده ......


( انا اسف يا ريس علشان اتأخرت عليك في الرد)


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]






يا ترى الامبينت تمبرتشر في البلد دي كام ......


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]





دي رسالة مني لكل المعماريين الي قارفينا في عيشتنا في اعمال الكوردينشن......

الناس بتاعت التكييف لحمها مر .......... و بتعرف تنتقم كويس بعد المشروع ما يخلص .....


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]




اولا : ايه الهرجلة دي ...... مش في اختراع اسمه شوب دروينج .... و في حاجة اسمها شكل جمالي...


بس هاقول ايه ..... المصمم لما بيبقى مش منظم في حياته الشخصية .... للاسف بتنعكس على تصاميمه 


و بعدين يا ترى الاير كوولد تشيلر ده كام طن ......معقولة كل الهلمة دي شغالة على التشيلر ده .... و مش في اختراع اسمه استاند باي .....


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]







يا راجل ........ريحت دماغك و الله ....


اكيد الراجل ده متجوز في العربية ............


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]







ايه رأيكوا في الاويل تراب ..... يا جماعة في ناس موهوبة اوي في المجال ده و بتعرف تستغل كل متر مواسير ...



صدقوني ....... المفروض .... اعدام في ميدان التحرير


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]






بالله عليكوا ...... ايه رايكوا في الاستشاري الي استلم الشغل ده .......


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]






ابقى قابلني لو وصلت اخر الشارع 


على فكرة يا رجالة في مقاولين كتير اوي بيخسروا بسبب البخل الي عندهم ..... سيادته مش عايز يصرف على الشغل .....علشان يكسب اكثر........بس النتيجة .....كارثة


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]





الله عليك ...... ايه السببورت الجميل ده 


مش بقولكوا في ناس دماغها شغالة 


يا ترى جنسيته ايه الي عمل الاختراع المحترم ده .......



كالعادة : اعدام في ميدان عام


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]






حد يعمل الشغل الشعبي ده في مشروع بالحجم ده......


ابقى قابلني لو المية دي اتصرفت


.في اختراع اسمه كراسي تحميل و مواسير اندرجراوند ......

كالعادة : اعدام في ميدان عام


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]





يا ابني في اختراع اسمه مالتي سبليت سيستم .......


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]





يا عيني على الفيبريشن ايزوليتر .......يا عيني على القاعدة 


يا ترى المنجد ( اقصد الاستشاري ) او حتى المالك ( الي ما بيشوفشي ) استلم الشغل ده ازززززززززززاي


----------



## عاطف 58 (6 يونيو 2012)

أخي الفاضل مهندس / سامر السعدني - في مشاركة حضرتك رقم 228 - أعتقد إن البيه محزم الفلوور سبورت علشان الإهتزاز ميرقصشي الأرضية وهذا غير موجود في جدول الكميات - ربنا مايحرمنا من جرعاتك المغذية وربنا يوفقك .


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]




انا عارف اني رفعتلكوا الضغط بشوية الصور الي فاتت .....قولت يا واد ما يصحش ..... قولت لازم أوطيلكوا الضغط تاني ......


ايه رأيكوا في شغل سماكنا الي في الصورة دي.....


ايه رأيكوا في الاكمون و الاتياش و الكوليهات ......

شغل على أعلى مستوى ..... ناس مذاكرة الاكواد ....


كالعادة : اعدام في ميدان عام


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]




يا سلام على اللوكاشن ......

يا سلام على الترتيب.....

يا سلام على النظرة المستقبلية للمصمم و المقاول .......

يا ترى الناس دي مش عارفة ان في اختراع اسمه الصيانة .....و متطلبات الصيانة من حيث المساحة ....


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]




المرة دي جايبلكوا مصمم موهبة .....عملة نادرة .....

يا سلام على اللوكاشن بتاع الريترن و هي محطوطة تحت السبلاي .......


منتهى الذكاء ........


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)

واصل يا واصل


----------



## سامر السعدني (8 يونيو 2012)

عاطف 58 قال:


> أخي الفاضل مهندس / سامر السعدني - في مشاركة حضرتك رقم 228 - أعتقد إن البيه محزم الفلوور سبورت علشان الإهتزاز ميرقصشي الأرضية وهذا غير موجود في جدول الكميات - ربنا مايحرمنا من جرعاتك المغذية وربنا يوفقك .






*اشكرك على مشاركتك و زوقك يا عاطف بيه*


----------



## كرم الحمداني (9 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سامر السعدني (10 يونيو 2012)

اولا انا عايز اقول لمقاول الصاج حاجة ..... ايه لازمتها يا معلم الطلعة الغريبة الي انت عاملها فوق ......كتر صاج هو ولا ايه ......( ماتخافش المرة دي مش اعدام .... غلطة صغيرة )

ثاني حاجة عايز اقولها للمعماري ...... بالله عليك مش عارف توفر شافت 80 في 80 سنتيميتر ......كأنه عمود زاد في المبنى ....


يا راجل حرام عليك شوهت المبنى ..... مع ان المصمم لو كان قعد مع المعماري و الانشائي نصف ساعة كانوا خلصوا الموضوع بمنتهى البساطة 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## zanitty (10 يونيو 2012)

انت مش عاجبك انه مش عامل شافت للدكت 
امال لما تنزل اماكن محترمه و منطقه فيلات و تلاقى مواسير الميه الصرف ماشيه على الحيطان من برا 
و جيت اكلم السمسار و انا بشترى شقه ع الموضوع ده يقول لى عادى يا باشمهندس و ايه اللى فيها متبقاش نمكى اوى كده


----------



## سامر السعدني (10 يونيو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> انت مش عاجبك انه مش عامل شافت للدكت
> امال لما تنزل اماكن محترمه و منطقه فيلات و تلاقى مواسير الميه الصرف ماشيه على الحيطان من برا
> و جيت اكلم السمسار و انا بشترى شقه ع الموضوع ده يقول لى عادى يا باشمهندس و ايه اللى فيها متبقاش نمكى اوى كده




صدقني يا صديقي العزيز ......في ناس مش عايزة تتطور ...او بمعنى اخر بتخاف تطور .......و بيخاف يأخذ قرار ........حتى لو كان شافت ......


عارف ليه ...... لان الناس مش واثفة في نفسها ..... لان للاسف كتير من المهندسين ما بيكلفش نفسه و يقرأ و لو حتى نصف ساعة في اليوم و يأصل و يطور نفسه .......



بس يلا خلي العدسة بتاعتي تلقط اي و احد عامل غلطة في مشروع و ان اقوم بالواجب ( طبعا انت عايز تقولي انت هاتعمل فيها باسم يوسف ..............)


----------



## سامر السعدني (10 يونيو 2012)

يا ابني حرام عليك ........... انت فاكرها مواسير بلاك استيل ......



على فكرة يا بشمهندسين ..... انا لاحظت حاجة مهمهة اوي .....و يؤسفني اني اقولها .........و هي ان اغلب مهندسين الاشراف بيتفرجوا على الشغل و هو بيركب ......









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## سامر السعدني (10 يونيو 2012)

دول حوالي 30 جهاز............


المفروض ان ده تصميم .........



هاتخرب بيت الراجل في الكهرباء ............ 



و هاتخربه في الصيانة ................ 


ده غير المساحة الي سيادتك فرمتها .....


ده غير المنظر الي زي ..........



انت عارفين الحكم على الاشكال دي .......اعدام فوق السطح ....جنب الفضائح اللي هوا عاملها دي




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## zanitty (10 يونيو 2012)

سامر السعدني قال:


> دول حوالي 30 جهاز............
> 
> 
> المفروض ان ده تصميم .........
> ...



ساعات المالك هو اللى بيطلب كده على فكره و بيصر عليه 
و مهما تحاول تقنعه بال running cost و لا باى طريقه تانى انه يعمل سيستم غير كده ميرضاش ابدا 
انا شفت من ده كتير 
متظلمش الراجل و خصوصا ان الشغل باين عليه انه معمول بنضافه و تنسيق يعنى مش مقاول من بتوع اخطف و اجرى ده شكله شغل متعوب عليه و مرسوم و منظم


----------



## سامر السعدني (10 يونيو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> ساعات المالك هو اللى بيطلب كده على فكره و بيصر عليه
> و مهما تحاول تقنعه بال running cost و لا باى طريقه تانى انه يعمل سيستم غير كده ميرضاش ابدا
> انا شفت من ده كتير
> متظلمش الراجل و خصوصا ان الشغل باين عليه انه معمول بنضافه و تنسيق يعنى مش مقاول من بتوع اخطف و اجرى ده شكله شغل متعوب عليه و مرسوم و منظم




كده يبقى المالك هوا الي محتاج اعدام جنب المكن بتاعه ............


----------



## mohamed mech (10 يونيو 2012)

سامر السعدني قال:


> يا ابني حرام عليك ........... انت فاكرها مواسير بلاك استيل ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك يا مهندس سامر
بالرغم من وجود ربط شديد للمواسير والعزل
و عدم وجود لحام لاطراف العزل مما سيؤدى الى تسريب حرارى او تكثيف على المواسير لوكانت باردة
إلا أنه يوجد شى ايجابى وهام جدا و هو أن الفنى استخدم كلمب نحاس لربط مواسير النحاس و هذا هام جداً حتى لا يحدث تأكل عند إلتقاء معدنين مختلفين و لا ينتج فرق جهد و ربنا يكرموا و يغير المسمار المجلفن بمسمار نحاس


----------



## ryan (10 يونيو 2012)

سامر السعدني قال:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم مهندس سامر وشكرا ليك علي مشاركاتك الرائعة بالنسبه لصورة مش ممكن يكون سبلاي وفرش لا اظن ان احد يخطئ مثل هذا الخطاء مهما كانت الضغوط


----------



## سامر السعدني (11 يونيو 2012)

ايه رأيكوا يا جماعة في الشغل العالمي ده.........


بتهيألي يا محمد يا ميكانك ممكن تلاقي صعوبة شوية في ايجاد اي ايجابية للشغل ابن اللذين ده .....



المهم ان البني ادم الي ركب الشغل ده بيديك ايحاء و احساس في بادئ الامر انه منظم بطريقة تركيبة للمواسير .............بس في اخر الصورة زي ما انتوا شايفيين .....









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يونيو 2012)

يا بن الايه يا منظم .....

انا بجد و الله احترت ....... هل ده عيب الفني و لا عيب شركة التكييف و لا عيب مهندس الاشراف ( ده لو كان فيه اساسا اشراف ) ولا عيب المالك و لا المشكلة فيهم كلهم ............. يا خوفي لا المشكلة تكون فيا انا 





[/URL][/IMG]









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يونيو 2012)

دي صورة أخذتها من المهندس عبد العاطي من موضوع تكييف بالصور .....


انا قولت كفاية وجع قلب ......... قولت نشوف الشغل المحترم بقى ...


و الله شغل يشرح الصدر .... نظام و قواعد و شوب دروينج و عمالة محترمة و شغل صاج زي الفل 


بس تفتكروا الصاج مش معزول ليه..........







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يونيو 2012)

حد شاف شغل بالجمال ده .......( على فكرة انا اخذت الصورة من المهندس عبد العاطي )


انا نفسي اعرف هو دهن المواسير دي ازاي .............

و يا سلام على الطبة الي طبب بيها الماسورة دي .....


على فكرة اكبر شركات مقاولات في مصر ما بتطلعش شغل بالنظافة دي ........


يا رب نطلع من البوتقة الي احنا عايشين فيها .....





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)

سامر السعدني قال:


> حد شاف شغل بالجمال ده .......( على فكرة انا اخذت الصورة من المهندس عبد العاطي )
> 
> 
> انا نفسي اعرف هو دهن المواسير دي ازاي .............
> ...



تعرف يا هندسة حاجة غريبة جدا حصلت معاي
وانا انزل هذه الصورة تحديدا اتذكرتك
وطاف بخاطري انك حا تجي وتعلق على النظافة والترتيب الفيها
وتمارس جلد الذات:69:


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)

وبما ان مهندسي الميكانيكا قد اخذوا حقهم تماما من الاعدامات (ياخي اعدموا القتلة )في الحقل والتقريع
سوف اقوم بانزال بعض جلطات المعماري


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)

دا كيف معاك ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يونيو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> وبما ان مهندسي الميكانيكا قد اخذوا حقهم تماما من الاعدامات (ياخي اعدموا القتلة )في الحقل والتقريع
> سوف اقوم بانزال بعض جلطات المعماري



لسة شوية يا بش مهندس عبد العاطي .....ده كفاية الراجل بتاع الحمام الزاجل بتاعك .........


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يونيو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> دا كيف معاك ؟؟؟؟؟




ده شغل زي الفل ... 


الي عايز ينزل باحترامه ينزل ....

الي عايز يتفسح و هوا نازل يتفسح .....


بس الباشا لازم فعلا ياخذ اعدام على عرض السلم ......ده محتاج و احد معاق يطلع على السلم ده...


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (12 يونيو 2012)

سامر السعدني قال:


> ده شغل زي الفل ...
> 
> 
> الي عايز ينزل باحترامه ينزل ....
> ...


عرض السلم بس اللى مضايقك 
يعنى مش مضايقك ان السلم معمول من غير درابزين و لا اى حمايه لا لاطفال و لا لغيره


الصوره بتاعه الدكت اللى انت بتقول مش معزول اعتقد ده المونيوم بس الصوره مش واضحه 
كمان اول مره اشوف فيها الالبو الريديوسر


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> عرض السلم بس اللى مضايقك
> يعنى مش مضايقك ان السلم معمول من غير درابزين و لا اى حمايه لا لاطفال و لا لغيره
> 
> 
> ...


تقريبا يا ريسنا العمود قام مقام الدرابزين لا يمكن توقع بجنب السلم مع اعطائك حق الوقوع على قفاك


----------



## م احمد احمد (13 يونيو 2012)

سامر السعدني قال:


> ده شغل زي الفل ...
> 
> 
> الي عايز ينزل باحترامه ينزل ....
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:67:


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2012)

يا ترى فين الهوك اب بتاعة المكنة دي ......

لا محابس و لا عددات ضغط و لا عددات حرارة و لا وجع قلب ............ المكنة شغالة بالبركة و لا ايه .......... اهو كله هواء ساقع و خلاص ..... ووقت الصيانة يحلها حللال (بتشديد اللام )







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2012)

ايه ده بقة ان شاء الله .......


ده مصمم ده و لا فطاطري .....


طيب سيبك من الخمسة مليون جهاز الي كان ممكن يستبدلهم بكام وحدة خارجية و خلاص ......


الناس دي صدقوني ما بيخطرش على بالهم ان في حاجة اسمها صيانة ......


طبعا اعدام برضوا ....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2012)

هوا كل ما افكر اشيل الصاج ده لازم اشيل المواسير دي معاه .....


منتهى الذكاء........

مش في اختراعات اسمها وول سببورت و لا حتى سي تشانيل ( بعصب طبعا )..........


الحال لو فضل على كده انا هانزل مع الصورة اسم الاستشاري و المقاول الي نفذوا الشغل ده ....







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2012)

يعني البيه المعماري مش عارف ان مكان زي ده الديكور اهم حاجة ....


البيه مش مكلف نفسه يعمل cover بالجيبسمبورد حوالين الاير كيرتن ...... بدل المنظر ده ....








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## سامر السعدني (25 يونيو 2012)

*يا ستير يا رب ............ ده ايه ده بقة ......ا

هاسيبلكوا التعليق على كشك السجائر ده*






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## سامر السعدني (25 يونيو 2012)

*يا ترى ....... يا هل ترى البرشر دروب في الشكل العجيب ده كام باسكال.........*


و ياترى البني ادم بتاع التكييف اضطر يعمل الموضوع ده علشان مش لاقي كوليهات....



ده المفروض يتمنع من ممارسة المهنة دي تاني





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## سامر السعدني (25 يونيو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## م.عمرو عبد السلام (25 يونيو 2012)

طيب حد شاف التركيب الخرافي دة قبل كدة ؟؟

الباشا مركب الصفاية Strainer قبل المحبس Gate valve لو انت ماشي مع اتجاه المياة قبل الدخول على الطلمبة

ودة معناه انك علشان تنضف الصفاية هتفضي شبكة المياة المثلجة المعالجة كيميائياً 

قلتلي عنبر الاعدام طريقه منين ؟؟


----------



## سامر السعدني (28 يونيو 2012)

دي الصورة الي المهندس عمرو عبد السلام نزلها .......بس بعد المونتاج ..........

.




[/URL][/IMG]




طيب حد شاف التركيب الخرافي دة قبل كدة ؟؟

الباشا مركب الصفاية Strainer قبل المحبس Gate valve لو انت ماشي مع اتجاه المياة قبل الدخول على الطلمبة

ودة معناه انك علشان تنضف الصفاية هتفضي شبكة المياة المثلجة المعالجة كيميائياً 

قلتلي عنبر الاعدام طريقه منين ؟؟ 
​


----------



## عمر جودة (13 يوليو 2012)

1 - os & y
2- Support
3 - Non Return valve
4- temper switch
5 - Groved joint


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (18 يوليو 2012)

الظاهر شغل انكليز


----------



## سامر السعدني (29 يوليو 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]



يا سلام على الشغل الجميل ......

و الله انا كنت قاعد قرفان من شوية مشاكل مع المعماري ( انتوا عارفين اني باموت فيهم ازاي .... )

المهم شوفت الشغل المحترم ده و الله قلبي اتشرح 

انا مش عارف اتكلم على السبورت و لا القواعد ( الي معمولة باللميلي ) و لا الدهانات و لا .......


----------



## ELSAID THABET (29 يوليو 2012)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## م سامى زكى (29 يوليو 2012)

جميل جدا بس ممكن أسأل شوية أسئلة 
1- كيف نختار الاير سيبراتور -- وهل قطره لازم يكون نفس قطر هيدر السحب ؟----يعنى لو عندى حوالى 4000 جالون /دقيقة اجيب اير سيبراتور قطره 12 بوصة ؟
2- ما هى مجموعة الاكسسوارات التى توضع على مدخل ومخرج المضخة و بالترتيب ؟
3- هل يمكن ان اضع flow meter عند مخرج كل مضخة و لا اضعه على الهيدر ولا مالوش لازمة اصلا ؟
4- كيف يمكن ضبط balance v/v ? للوحدة الناولة بدون ما اعرف معدل التدفق


سامر السعدني قال:


> ودي الصورة رقم 20
> 
> 1- ده الهيدر بتاع السكشن
> 2- الاير سيبراتور الظريف( و شكله اي تي تي )
> 3- الهيدر بتاع الدستشارج


----------



## م سامى زكى (29 يوليو 2012)

أرجو التوصيلات الكهربية للوحدة مع التراى واى فالف مع الثرموستات 
وهل نحتاج ترانسفورمر كهربى 



سامر السعدني قال:


> وهذه صورة لتوصيلات ال fcu ​
> 
> ( تسلملنا يا عم صابر ... يا جماعة لازم تشكروا الراجل ... تاعب نفسه و الله ...على العموم
> 
> أنا بشكرك شكر جزيل يا بش مهندس صابر الحناجرة ... نيابة عن المنتدى كله ...)


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (30 يوليو 2012)

هوة البايب النحاس ده ليه؟؟؟


----------



## صقر البوادي (30 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (27 أغسطس 2012)

عاشت ايدك كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## romah (28 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله: اخي المهندس صابر ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لي حيث سالت عن الاخطاء في صور الانبوب الضخم بقطر 120سم واتسائل لماذا لم تثبت قواعد هذا الانبوب بمسامير في الارض كما جرت العادة وكذلك ماهي فوائد انصاف المرابط الظاهرة بالصورة مع احترامي وتقديري للجميع


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (9 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم أنا مهندس خبرة سنتين بس فى مجال ( التكييف والحريق والصحى ) --- ولكن الخبرة الهندسية 8 سنوات فى مجالات اخرى ---- وعامل شوية تقارير كتيرة عبارة عن صور وتعليقات كانت مطلوبة منى فى الشغل إن شاء الله هشارك بيها فى الموضوع واتمنى أى حد له ملاحظة أو تعليق أنا مش كاتبته أما سهوا أو جهلا لا يبخل على بالنصح والتوجيه وطبعا أخص بذلك المهندسين الأفاضل أصحاب الخبرة*


----------



## asd_zxc (2 فبراير 2013)

دى صور لمشاريع مختلفة مش عارف انا جبتها منين , بس عموما صور اصحابها موجوده فى الملفات


https://www.facebook.com/groups/129...0530308025123&ref=notif&notif_t=group_comment


4shared folder - Photo


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (29 مارس 2013)

ممكن حد يشرح لى ازى ارفع الصور علشان حاولت بس بعد الرفع يدينى نافذة فيها اختيار واحد وهو مسح القائمة


----------



## محمد العطفي (31 مارس 2013)

موضوع ممتاز من مهندس عودنا دايما انه محترم وبيجيب حاجات دايما كويسة وبجد جزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا


----------



## باهر سمير (10 يناير 2014)

الأخوة الأفاضل المهندسين المحترمين 
تحية طيبة الى حضراتكم 
بعد الموضوع العظيم اللذى تصفحته معكم لايوجد كلمة افكر بها وان وجدت الكلمة فلا يقدر لسانى على نطقها لتوصيف شكرى لحضراتكم على ما علمتمونى اياه غير كلمة جزاكم الله كل خير عنا 
وفقكم الله وايانا لخدمة بلدنا مصر


----------



## Kashmar (30 يونيو 2014)

موضوع جميل


----------



## haitham samy (2 يوليو 2014)

الله ينور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## haitham samy (2 يوليو 2014)

*رد: الكور ماشين و ماسورة الفاير*

كلاك جميل بس الحل إيه فى ماسورة الحريق دىينزل من تحت الكمرة


----------



## haitham samy (2 يوليو 2014)

كلاك جميل بس الحل إيه فى ماسورة الحريق دىينزل من تحت الكمرة


----------



## haitham samy (2 يوليو 2014)

سؤال : هو التفتيح فى الدكتات بيبقى قبل تثبيتها ولا بعد تثبيتها وليه؟


----------



## haitham samy (2 يوليو 2014)

هو فيه فرق بين ال Gate valve وال Globe valve ؟


----------



## haitham samy (2 يوليو 2014)

inverted level ده بنحدده حسب ميول المواسير وغرفة التفتيش الرئيسية ده لو فى موقع عام ولو فى بدروم بيبقى على أسس ميول المواسير بس 
هل كلامى ده صح ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## haitham samy (2 يوليو 2014)

ياريت بس توضح حضرتك جزء توصيل الفلكسبل بالبلينم ياريت بطريقة أوضح


----------



## م محمد المصرى (2 يوليو 2014)

أوافقك تمام فى ترتيب الكابل تراى وعلى فكره ده باين عندنا فى كود كهرماء (شركه الكهرباء والماء القطريه) اى اعمال كهربائيه لابد وان تكون اعلى المناسيب حتى لو تحت الارض لازم برضه تكون فوق التشيلد وبالنسبه للكوريدنيشن انا افضل راى محب الحرمين اننا نبدأ بالدرين عشان ده مرتبط بلفل وملوش دعوه باى اعتبارات تانيه وصعب جدا تغيير مساره ,,,,,,,,,,,, تحياتى على مجهودك الرائع وبالتوفيق والسداد مهندس سامر.


----------



## haitham samy (2 يوليو 2014)

هو فيه فرق بين ال Grooved connection & victualic connection​


----------



## haitham samy (2 يوليو 2014)

شكرا لإيضاح الفرق


----------



## haitham samy (2 يوليو 2014)

بس Initial cost بتاعته غالية جدا طبعا بعكس Running cost


----------



## haitham samy (2 يوليو 2014)

لو سمحت إيه السى شنال بعصب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## haitham samy (2 يوليو 2014)

هو ده إيه معلش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## engramyhagag (15 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله في كل الاحباب اللي ساعدونا و علمونا


----------



## سامر السعدني (10 ديسمبر 2014)

في مهندس عاقل .....يوافق على الكلام ده .....

بلاش ...نفترض المهندس عنده شيزوفرينيا..... الفورمان اتعمى ....


----------



## سامر السعدني (10 ديسمبر 2014)

اظن في مهندسين ميكانيكا ..... المفروض يحولوهم تجارة ...


----------



## سامر السعدني (10 ديسمبر 2014)

haitham samy قال:


> سؤال : هو التفتيح فى الدكتات بيبقى قبل تثبيتها ولا بعد تثبيتها وليه؟






بعد ......و ممكن يركب ( الرقب ) neck قبل التثبيت


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (10 ديسمبر 2014)

مهندس سامر اهلا بعودة حضرتك كنا متفقين نكمل موضوع شوب دروينج الاعمال الميكانيكية بكلم حضرتك بس مش عارف اوصلك ازاى اقدر اتواصل معاك لو فى رقم هاتف؟


----------



## سامر السعدني (11 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد رافت ابوسرحة قال:


> مهندس سامر اهلا بعودة حضرتك كنا متفقين نكمل موضوع شوب دروينج الاعمال الميكانيكية بكلم حضرتك بس مش عارف اوصلك ازاى اقدر اتواصل معاك لو فى رقم هاتف؟



النهاردة هاكلمك ان شاء الله


----------



## البراء سامح (16 ديسمبر 2014)

صديقى المحترم اللى لسة ماشفتوش ( سامر السعدنى :56
انا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع ده النهاردة وقلّبته صفحة صفحة من الأول للآخر بجد موضوع تحفة :75::75::75:
ربنا يبارك فيك وكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع 
ياريت تكّمل جميلك وتواصل موضوع الشوب دروينج ولك كل الشكر 
زادك الله علماً ورفعة .....


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 ديسمبر 2014)

البراء سامح قال:


> صديقى المحترم اللى لسة ماشفتوش ( سامر السعدنى :56
> انا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع ده النهاردة وقلّبته صفحة صفحة من الأول للآخر بجد موضوع تحفة :75::75::75:
> ربنا يبارك فيك وكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع
> ياريت تكّمل جميلك وتواصل موضوع الشوب دروينج ولك كل الشكر
> زادك الله علماً ورفعة .....





انت تأمر .... ان شاء الله نكمل ( ظروف السفر ...)


----------



## سامر السعدني (20 ديسمبر 2014)

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل .....


----------



## AHMADBHIT (22 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## سامر السعدني (24 ديسمبر 2014)

غلطة شنيعة .....لا تغتفر .....


----------



## سامر السعدني (25 يناير 2015)

ايه الشغل الشعبي ده ..... وللأسف من اكبر مشاريع السعودية .... و للأسف برضوا .... مع اكبر شركات المقاولات .....و سلملي على قسم ال qc 



( لاحظ ... نوع التربة الموجود ....)


----------



## سامر السعدني (8 فبراير 2015)




----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يوليو 2015)

معقولة هو في شغل كده ..... انا قعدت افكر و اقول يا ترى الصورة دي مضروبة بالريفت او الماكس و معمولها rendering ...... بس بعد بحث على النت توصلت انها ال chiller plant الخاصة بشركة Google 




بس جالي احباط لما اتأكدت انها حقيقية ....


----------



## ELMAWINY (2 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل الخير


----------



## ayman_mero (5 سبتمبر 2015)

*الى شايف غلط يقول*











ادامكم المخطط والى المقاول عمله فى هوك اب
الاختلاف فى الصمامين دول قبل الباى باص ولا بعده والصح ايه وليه


----------



## hassanz77 (7 فبراير 2016)

*عزل الدكتات*

السلام عليكم 
انا اعمل حاليا مدير مشروع وعندي استفسار عن اعمال التكييف 
ما اهمية وضع زوايا المنيوم عند اركان دكتات التكييف بعد وضع العازل على الدكت وهل هناك فرق بين استخدام السيم لتثبيت عازل الدكتات وبين استخدام الرباط البلاستيكي المنتشر حاليا في الاسواق 
يرجى الرد لمن لديه الخبرة حتى نقوم برفض العزل والزام المقاول بالزوايا او الاستمرار بالعمل 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MAH.KALFAT (18 فبراير 2016)

ربنا يزيدك ويبارك فيك يا اخ سامر دمك خفيف جدااا


----------



## كاسر (27 فبراير 2016)

hassanz77 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا اعمل حاليا مدير مشروع وعندي استفسار عن اعمال التكييف
> ما اهمية وضع زوايا المنيوم عند اركان دكتات التكييف بعد وضع العازل على الدكت وهل هناك فرق بين استخدام السيم لتثبيت عازل الدكتات وبين استخدام الرباط البلاستيكي المنتشر حاليا في الاسواق
> يرجى الرد لمن لديه الخبرة حتى نقوم برفض العزل والزام المقاول بالزوايا او الاستمرار بالعمل
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



حسب علمي فالزوايا زيادة تحوط 

والسيم معرض للصدأ والانقطاع، والبلاستك أطول بالعمر مع ملاحظة تغطية القطعة الحديدية بلاصق الدكت منعا لصدأها

تحياتي


----------



## شيخ الحارة (3 مارس 2016)

ayman_mero قال:


> ادامكم المخطط والى المقاول عمله فى هوك اب
> الاختلاف فى الصمامين دول قبل الباى باص ولا بعده والصح ايه وليه



صمامات العزل لا قيمة لها لأن الـ Bypass لا يمكن تفعيله .


----------

